# Forest of Doom - IC Thread



## S'mon (Jul 20, 2011)

Game Blog: S'mon's Forest of Doom Game Blog
OOC Thread: D&D 3rd Edition Forest of Doom pbp


_You have decided to start your adventuring lives by
traversing Allansia in search of Dragons, Maidens in
distress or hordes of rampaging Orcs and Goblins.
However, since leaving Chalice a couple of days ago
your journey has been quite uneventful. The scenery
here to the west of the Moonstone Hills is beautiful.
Vast open lands of lush green grass and pictorial
rivers set against the backdrop of hills never ceases
to take your breath away. A few miles to the north
lies the vast arboreal expanse known as Darkwood
Forest. Its southern borders can be plainly seen from
your position, and at last the open plains are beginning
to be broken up by clumps of trees and bushes.
Night is drawing in and this looks as good-a-place
as any to camp for the night.
After a good meal by the campfire it is time to set up
watch for the night. You are deciding who will take
first watch when you hear a twig snap beneath a
clumsy foot just outside your camp perimeter.
Grabbing your weapons you take up your positions
in case of an attack. From the direction of the twig
snapping, a low moaning noise followed by the thud
of a body dropping to the ground is heard. Slowly
you walk over to the bushes from where the noise
was heard and pull back the branches cautiously.
Lying on the ground grimacing in pain is a Dwarven
Warrior clad in a Chainmail suit and open faced helmet.
Kneeling down next to him you can see two
Crossbow bolts protrude from his armour-clad torso.
Although the Dwarf is heavy, you manage to move
him close to your fire and stir it's dying embers back
to life. The warrior lies there for a while moaning
and groaning. He then sits bolt upright, eyes staring
fixedly ahead and shouts,

"I'll get them! I'll get them! Don't you fear, Gillibran, Bigleg is coming to bring
you the Hammer. Oh yes, indeed I am. Oh yes…". He
slumps back down. With half closed eyes he stares at
you and whispers," Help us. Take …the Hammer to
Gillibran. Only… the …Hammer will unite our people
against the ……Hilltrolls. We were on our…
way to Darkwood Forest to search for the…
Hammer. Ambushed…… - others killed. The map in my
pouch will take you to the home ……of
……Yaztromo, the Master Mage of these parts. He
…has great magics for …sale… to protect you
against the…… creatures …of Darkwood. Take my
gold. …I beg ……you to find the Hammer ……and
take it….. to Gillibran ……my Lord of Stonebridge.
……You will be well rewarded."

He opens his mouth to speak again but all that comes out is his
dying breath. Opening his pouch you find the map he
was talking about and if your position is correct,
Yaztromo's Tower isn't too far away. Bigleg's money
pouch, which he asked you take and help the
Dwarves, contains 150gp..._


----------



## Sekhmet (Jul 21, 2011)

"This dwarf has entrusted us with his dying wish, and I intend to honor it. We'll make for this wizard, Yaztromo's tower in the morning, so long as there are no objections." 
"Get some rest. We'll be off in the morning. I'll take the first watch, whichever of you wants the second, let me know before you sleep." 

---

 I'll set my shield and longsword against my pack, which I'll place near the edge of the camp, my greatsword will be strapped to my back. I'll stand within ten feet of the pack, moving it around the camp with me when I need to switch positions to get a better view of a specific side of the camp. 

 I'll use Detect Evil :: d20srd.org situated in the direction the dwarf came from while I address the party, and each third round (so long as nothing is detected) I'll switch to face the next duration in a clockwise pattern. 

 During my watch, my primary concern is the safety of my living party members, but I'll also prepare the dwarven corpse as best as I can without all of the necessary materials to give him a proper death rite.


----------



## S'mon (Jul 21, 2011)

Lirael the gorgeous Sorceress kneels over the dead dwarf, the night wind cool on her bare shoulders, her dark hair waving in the breeze.  She unfurls the map Bigleg spoke of, and frowns - it's practically blank (see here).

She looks up at her new adventuring companions: her half-elven cousin Keena and one-time suitor Eric Harper amongst them, the two Roguish youths Kip and Jonath, and Paaq the baker's son.  They had departed together from the Lion Inn at Chalice just two days before, and this, it seemed, was their first test of Adventure. 

Lirael:
"Anyone want this?  It could be used to help map the forest, I guess..."

She shrugs uncertainly.

Lirael:
"What do we do now?  I've heard of Yaztromo, he's said to be a great Wizard - do we go to his tower?  And the Dwarf's gold - should we split it amongst us?"

GM OOC: If you split the money that's 25gp each.

(tag all PCs)


----------



## S'mon (Jul 21, 2011)

GM: Thanks Sekhmet.  Always include your PC name in the first line of your post, please.  I believe this is Eric Harper the Paladin.  I recommend using third-person present tense when describing character actions.  I'll take it that Eric can tell that Bigleg was beyond the help of the Paladin's healing powers.

Eric Harper:


Sekhmet said:


> "This dwarf has entrusted us with his dying wish, and I intend to honor it. We'll make for this wizard, Yaztromo's tower in the morning, so long as there are no objections."
> "Get some rest. We'll be off in the morning. I'll take the first watch, whichever of you wants the second, let me know before you sleep."
> 
> I'll use Detect Evil :: d20srd.org situated in the direction the dwarf came from while I address the party, and each third round (so long as nothing is detected) I'll switch to face the next duration in a clockwise pattern.




GM: Eric detects no Evil within range of his powers.

Lirael looks up, nods at Eric's words.

Lirael:
"Second watch sounds good to me."

She scans the darkness a little nervously.  The night is overcast and gloomy, no stars can be seen shining overhead, just a little diffuse moonlight.

GM: With some effort you can bury the dead dwarf.  With 6 of you, you can each take a 90 minute watch, get reasonable sleep over 9 hours: 1.5 on watch, 7.5 sleeping; and be up at dawn next day.


----------



## Cor Azer (Jul 21, 2011)

Paaq scratches at the stirrings of his beard, stirrings that have yet to ever form a full beard, and looks quizzically at the map. "I guess... I guess up is north? I'm not too familiar with directions outside Chalice. I know Stonebridge is... " Paaq waves his hand in a vague, that-a-way direction, "out there."

Remembering the dwarf, Paaq furrows his brow. "Anybody know what the dwarves do to honor their dead? I mean, this guy was obviously doing something from his people, he should get more than just a burial." Not for the last time, Paaq sighed. "I shoulda brought some beer with me. I coulda given him a toast."

The baker's son plops down unceremoniously on a less-than-completely hard patch of ground not far from the firepit. His pack is sloughed lazily beside him. "I'll take last watch, then, if nobody minds. Maybe I'll try to fry up the last bit of bacon to break our fast before we get going. Unless," Paaq looks around to catch everyone's response, "Unless anyone here isn't a bacon fan? I make a mean fried tater too..." Paaq chuckles, "No seriously, it's pretty bad. It'd be mean to serve it to any of you."

He twines his fingers and rests his head upon his linked palms, and settles back into his claimed nook. "Night all. Onwards adventure!"


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Jul 21, 2011)

_Kip sits quietly at the fire, trying to wind down his mind from the second day. Sure he had expected things to start slowly, but traveling with this group had already proven to be almost enough to numb his mind. Sure, it was good to not be alone, but at the same time, if he were forced to ram his pillow into his ear one more time in an attempt to drown out the insane snoring of the Baker's child and the Sorceress, he might be tempted to use one of his daggers to hack off his own ears. With a sigh he stretches and regathers himself, eyes toward the flame. His quiet internal reflection is interrupted by the arrival of the dying Dwarf. His eyebrow quirks a the mention, and presence, of the money. He extends a hand toward Lirael._

Here, let me have a look. Maybe I can figure it out.

_Kip takes the map, not one to over look a mystery before at least giving it a cursory glance, and gives it a good look over, though he listens to see if the others will split the Gold. He smiles slightly at the discussion of watches. The first watch the last night had been down right boring._

I'll take third, or sit up with second, whichever.


----------



## AlphaSheWolf (Jul 21, 2011)

Keena ignored the remark of the map. She found it hard to understand why city people needed a map. All one had to do was note their surroundings and things could easily be located. Such as following tracks. She knew come morning she would be scouting the tracks of the dwarf to locate where he came from. Looking over at her cousin, she suggested, "We should divide the gold evenly between all of us if the others agree. I will take third watch as well as return brother dwarf to the stone."

Without explaining what she meant, Keena moved the body of the dwarf outside of the campsite and began to gather rocks to create a cairn to bury the dwarf.


----------



## Sekhmet (Jul 21, 2011)

Eric sighs inwardly at Kip's sudden interest at the mention of gold. It was not his place to perform minor personality tweaks in others, even the ones that so clearly lead a person astray from what was right. 

 Eric: "Divide that gold by five, I do not need it. Keena, do you know anything about this forest? What manner of creatures make their homes within, or if it has any properties we should be wary of?"


----------



## AlphaSheWolf (Jul 21, 2011)

Keena stopped her collecting of rocks to reply to Eric's question.

"I grew up in Darkwoods. If you wish to join me in returning the dwarf to the stone, I will attempt to tell you what I know."

Uses Knowledge--Geography +1 & Knowledge--Nature +1


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Jul 21, 2011)

*OOC:*


To use the dice roller, write your post first, then after posting it, you will be able to go back and see 'add dice roll' in the button cluster on the right of your posting. Click that and you will get a column of dice. Normally you just put a 1 in the white blank next to the d20 and then go to the outline box below and make sure the radio button for '+' is marked, which is the normal default, then type your mod amount into the box to the right of that (example a 1 for your knowledge-nature). There is a box at the top that usually you just note what the roll is for (skill or attack, that sort of thing...in this example you could put Knowledge-Nature) Once you have that set you can other post the roll (Roll button at the bottom) or click "Save and add another roll" which is handy doing damage rolls on attacks, but you can do the same thing as the first roll, only note Knowledge - Geography for your skill. When you have everything done, click roll. It will bring you, after a short pause to do the graphics into your post, back to your post where you can see the numbers roll and make any adjustments to your posting for fluff as necessary. Once the die rolls are rolled you can't modify them, so it's a secure and quick way to try it.

Also, if you want do comment OOC, you can enclose it in [ ooc ][ /ooc ] tags to get it into a box like this.  Just don't include the extra spaces in the tags.


----------



## Cor Azer (Jul 21, 2011)

Paaq rolled slowly to his feet, eying the rocks Keena was collecting. "I'll help you, although you'll need to tell me if I do anything wrong."

After lugging a few, the stout man pauses to wipe his brow. "Eric, many stories tell of ascetic knights and those who eschew wealth. If it's not too personal, do you carry such a vow? I mean not to pry, but I hope to avoid offending you in the future through an offer of treasure or lack thereof." With a low grunt, Paaq returns to collecting stones for the cairn.


----------



## Sekhmet (Jul 21, 2011)

Eric paused in his concentration and addressed the baker's son, "It is not a merit of my order to deny material wealth, and I have made no such vow. It is, however, a personal oath not to accept reward or accolade, nor take pride in a duty I have not performed. This dwarf's gift is not the reward to a job well done, but a bribe to garner favorable response. I'll have none of it." 
 With his actions explained, the Arbiter returned to concentrate on the watch.


----------



## AlphaSheWolf (Jul 21, 2011)

*OOC:*


Thanks for the help


----------



## Cor Azer (Jul 21, 2011)

Paaq nodded simply at the paladin's frank answer. "Fair enough, I can respect that - honest pay for honest work." He grunts as he drops another stone, and slaps his hands to knock off some dirt. "I think 'bribe' might be too strong a word though; many a journeyman takes some payment in advance. But again, I respect your convictions, and now have a better idea of how to avoid offending you in the future."

He looks over the pile of stone growing to serve as the dwarf's cairn, sighs, and continues his work.


----------



## AlphaSheWolf (Jul 21, 2011)

Keena placed the dwarf's sword upon his chest and folded his hands over the pommel. Then reaching into her pouch, she removed a gold piece and slipped between the dwarf's folded hands. Carefully she placed the heavy rocks over the body until the dwarf was covered. She nodded her thanks to Paaq for the help. 

"Return to the stone of your ancestors and know your death was not in vain," she said quietly.


----------



## Patryn of Elvenshae (Jul 21, 2011)

Jonath:

Thinking back, Jonath isn't certain he can remember the right dwarven prayer for the dead.  He thinks to himself, "I mean, I pretty much learned dwarven by hanging out along various docks and chatting with miners and smelters and smiths selling the steel they'd grubbed from the ground.  Not much reason to call on the gods, then; at least, not in anything I'd call a religious sense."

Aloud, "Still, though, someone should say something appropriate."  Racking his brains, Jonath tries his best as he helps pile the cairn.

[In Dwarven]"Throvv, uh, Khazah-Halak, Halan dun ... Kazh? Krezh? Khaze.  Halan dun Khaze.  Molazh din dazg ka ton tizz ut nameh ak kolog.  Paze.  Nou faz con dherm.  Nou faz barukhan ut ka nameh.  Nou faz dazg sun falzan paze ad dou."

[sblock]"Throff, uh, Earth-Mother, Bride of ... Steel? Ore? Stone.  Bride of Stone.  Take this dwarf (indicating miscreant) to your breasts and give him calm.  Peace.  We cover him with your skin.  We cover this warrior and give him to you.  We cover this dwarf (indicating miscreant) so that he can find peace in you."[/sblock]

[In Common] "Well, that was ... That was close, I think.  Never spent much time in Throff's churches, hey?  I mean, I hope he was one o' Throff's.  Wouldn't that be embarassin', showin' up in the afterworld with the wrong set o' prayers?

"Now, the way I see it, the money is no bribe.  It's just payment in advance for a service yet to be render'd.  If we didn't want to seek out this hammer he's gone on about, an' we kept the money, well, that'd be a bit on the wrong side o' things, but I don' think he'd complain much.  But the way I see it, we're come out here lookin' for jus' this sort o' thing.  I say we keep the money, an' render the services bought."

Jonath listens to the exchange between Paakh and Eric.  "Well, if that's the way you feel, I'll no try to convince you otherwise.  My purse thanks you, though!

"As for the watches, I'll take whichever needs takin'.  I've been rousted out by the all-hands call at so many odd hours, night or day is much the same, to me."

Jonath reaches over, and pulls open his pack, rummaging around in it for a few moments.  "I've some in here somewhere ... Ah - here we are."  He pulls a small, tightly wrapped bundle from somewhere near the bottom, and tosses it over to Paaq.  "I've not much left, but if you slice up this cheese and fry it a bit in your bacon grease, it'll go down a treat in the mornin'."  Jonath then tosses his gear back into his pack, wraps himself in his bedroll, and, pillowing his head on his back, prepares to nod off.


----------



## S'mon (Jul 21, 2011)

GM - rolls

Kip - Reading the Map
The map shows the outline of Darkwood, bisected by the dangerous Catfish river.  It seems fairly accurate, as far as it goes, but "Up" on the map would be somewhat north-west, rather than true north - the dwarven city of Stonebridge lies somewhat north-west of the forest.

Keena - Knowledge (Geography)
The Darkwood is a vast, primeaval forest teaming with life.  Many tribes make their lives within - elves, orcs, goblins, ogres, and countless fierce beasts.  The forest has a reputation for consuming those who leave the trails.


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Jul 21, 2011)

_Kip studies the map, turning it this way and that, before nodding his head with it turned at  a bit of an angle._

I see. So that's the river there so this is more...northwest than north. So...

_He gets to his feet and walks over to where the Dwarf entered the camp and collapsed and looks in the direction, roughly, he guesses the Dwarf came from. Then refers to the map again._









*OOC:*


The intro scene didn't identify a direction from his approach. He's trying to figure out if the Dwarf came from the direction of Stonebridge. That will give him some idea of the general direction the Dwarf was traveling.


----------



## S'mon (Jul 22, 2011)

AlphaSheWolf said:


> Keena stopped her collecting of rocks to reply to Eric's question.
> 
> "I grew up in Darkwoods."




GM: I'm taking it Keena's familiarity is with the somewhat tamer south-eastern fringes of the Darkwood towards Chalice, though she has heard tales of the deep woods.


----------



## S'mon (Jul 22, 2011)

Artur Hawkwing said:


> _Kip studies the map, turning it this way and that, before nodding his head with it turned at  a bit of an angle._
> 
> I see. So that's the river there so this is more...northwest than north. So...
> 
> ...




GM: You found Bigleg on the north-east side of your camp; Chalice is two days to the south-east.  You could reckon he and his companions probably came from Stonebridge, skirted east of the Darkwood heading south, and were likely heading for Yaztromo's Tower, roughly west-north-west of your current location.  You don't know how far away they were ambushed, though.


----------



## S'mon (Jul 22, 2011)

Turn 2

You bury Bigleg under a stone cairn in accordance with the customs of his ancestors, dividing the money 5 ways (30gp to each PC except Eric).
You eat dinner and rest overnight with watches.

Day 2

The night passes peacefully, next morning dawns bright and warm.  You break fast, conceal the campsite and head west, in the direction of Yaztromo's Tower...

Your walk to Yaztromo's takes you a couple of hours.
As the Tower is set back on the edges of Darkwood
Forest some 150ft. from the path, it is actually quite
difficult to find.

Day 2, ca 9am

The Tower itself is most impressive. It stands over
60ft. tall and is made of white stone. Several windows
can be seen at higher levels (the lowest are 25ft.
from the ground) and stone steps lead up to the beautifully
ornate oaken front door.

Looking a little apprehensive, Lirael the Sorceress ascends the stone steps and raps the haft of her long spear on the ornate wooden door.

You wait anxiously at the door while slow footsteps
descend from the Tower above. A small wooden slot
in the door opens and two eyes appear. "well, who
are you?" demands a grumpy voice.

You introduce yourselves, and tell your story
about meeting Bigleg the dying dwarf, his quest to recover Gillibran's
Warhammer for the Dwarves of Stonebridge, and your plan
to fulfil the quest.

Yaztromo:
"Ah yes", says the old sorcerer.
"I had heard that the good Dwarves of Stonebridge had
lost their fabled Warhammer. Without it, King
Gillibran is unable to arouse his people, despite the
fact that the Hill Trolls threaten the City.
_Rumour _has it that Gillibran's rival, the envious Dwarf King of
Mirewater, had sent a War Eagle to
Stonebridge to steal the Warhammer. This it managed
to do. However, on its return flight over
Darkwood Forest it was attacked by Death Hawks
and dropped the Warhammer into the forest. Two
Goblins found the Warhammer and, after a lot of
arguing about who should keep it, discovered that
the head unscrewed from the hilt. Each Goblin took
a piece of the Hammer and went his own separate
way. So I am afraid your problems have doubled. I
can tell you that the head is made of bronze and the
handle of polished ebony. Both pieces have the letter
G inscribed on them.
Your task is not an easy one. I wish you good luck."

Lirael:
"Perhaps you could assist us?  We have Bigleg's gold, with which to
to buy some aids to defeat the monsters of Darkwood Forest and fulfil his mission."

She smiles coquettishly, fingers twining a lock of her long dark hair.

Yaztromo harrumphs.

"Well, if you are interested in buying some of my
stuff, you had better come up. I am Yaztromo". The
old man opens the door then turns and ascends the
spiral stone stairs that stand behind him. "Last one
in, shut the door behind you please", he calls back.
Yaztromo has a grey beard and wears tatty, plain white sorcerer's robes
with very little in the way of jewellery (two rings
adorn his middle and index fingers on his right hand).
The old man slowly climbs the stone steps that lead
to his study, stopping on more than one occasion to
get his breath back. Eventually you arrive at his
study, which is at the top of his Tower. 
Shelves, cupboards and cabinets line the walls, all filled with
bottles, jars, weapons, armour and all manner of
strange artefacts. Yaztromo shuffles past the general
clutter and slumps in an old oak chair. He reaches
into his top pocket and produces a fragile pair of
gold-rimmed spectacles. Placing these on his nose he
picks up a piece of slate and chalk from the table next
to him and begins to write frantically. When he is
finished, he hands you the slate which reads:

*Potions*
_Cure Light Wounds 30gp each
Hide from Animals 30gp each
Hide from Undead 30gp each
Magic Weapon (Oil) 30gp each
Pass without Trace 30gp each
Protection from Evil 30gp each
Sanctuary 30gp each
Shield of Faith  30gp each_

GM: All are at Caster Level 1.

(tag PCs - feel free to interject earlier in the boxed text!)


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Jul 22, 2011)

_Kip enters in the middle of the party, paying attention to the craftsmanship of the walls, the upkeep, or lack there of, of the tower and the steps. He follows the others into the study and looks at the slate before shrugging and turning his attention to the assorted items on the shelves, in the cabinets and otherwise scattered about. Anything shiny will get a look, although anything daggerish will get a closer inspection, though he won't touch anything._


----------



## Cor Azer (Jul 22, 2011)

While en route to the tower, Paaq hums softly, using the tempo of a old baker's song to pace himself. "Say... Does anyone know much about this Yaztromo wizard? Friendly? Scatter-brained? Apt to turn people into newts?"

Paaq will enter the tower last, not for any anxiety, but through common curtesy, holding the door open for everyone, and closing it gently behind him.

Assuming Yaztromo has plenty available, Paaq will spend his share of Bigleg's gold on a potion of cure light wounds.


----------



## S'mon (Jul 22, 2011)

Artur Hawkwing said:


> _Kip enters in the middle of the party, paying attention to the craftsmanship of the walls, the upkeep, or lack there of, of the tower and the steps. He follows the others into the study and looks at the slate before shrugging and turning his attention to the assorted items on the shelves, in the cabinets and otherwise scattered about. Anything shiny will get a look, although anything daggerish will get a closer inspection, though he won't touch anything._




GM: The ornate tower is very solidly built, probably Dwarven construction.
Most of the items appear to be spell ingredients or mystic components amd devices for the creation of potions and other items.  There a clump of dried bat wings, here eyes of newt in a pickle jar.  No daggers, in fact few sharp objects at all.


----------



## S'mon (Jul 22, 2011)

Cor Azer said:


> While en route to the tower, Paaq hums softly, using the tempo of a old baker's song to pace himself. "Say... Does anyone know much about this Yaztromo wizard? Friendly? Scatter-brained? Apt to turn people into newts?".




GM: Lirael shrugs.

"I think I've heard all of those things about him!  He's very old and wise, studied under the Grand Wizard of the Forest of Yore, I heard."

_Assuming Yaztromo has plenty available, Paaq will spend his share of Bigleg's gold on a potion of cure light wounds_

Yaztromo nods.

"I have plenty of those - always very popular!"

GM: Potion of clw to Paaq, cl 1, heals 1d8+1 hp.


----------



## AlphaSheWolf (Jul 22, 2011)

Sekhmet said:


> Eric: "Divide that gold by five, I do not need it. Keena, do you know anything about this forest? What manner of creatures make their homes within, or if it has any properties we should be wary of?"
> 
> Keena: "I grew up in Darkwoods. If you wish to join me in returning the dwarf to the stone, I will attempt to tell you what I know."
> 
> The cairn finished and the dwarf safely sent off to his ancestors, Keena gives Eric her full attention. "I was raised along the tamer edges of the forest, but rumor and legend abounds about the deep woods. It is said there are many types of races and creatures that live in the deep woods. It is also said if you stray from the trails, the woods will devour you. There are some who even claim the deep woods is haunted."




PRESENT LOCATION AT TOWER:

Keena indicates she would like to purchase the potion Pass without Trace.


----------



## S'mon (Jul 22, 2011)

AlphaSheWolf said:


> PRESENT LOCATION AT TOWER:
> 
> Keena indicates she would like to purchase the potion Pass without Trace.




GM: Yaztromo takes Keena's money and hands her a potion flask from a drawer; potion is marked PWT. 

GM: cl1


----------



## Sekhmet (Jul 22, 2011)

Eric Harper ignores the potions, and instead looks to Yaztromo for his wealth of knowledge. 

 "If we're to be traveling through the woods, is there any information you could give us to make the journey less perilous for us? Perhaps you know of a well hidden path, or a hidden grove in which to rest - away from the denizens of the wood. Also, can you tell us if it is true that the deep woods are haunted, or if it is just a wild rumor?"

 The paladin knows that the wizard, who has presumably lived here quite some time, should know more about the woods than he has already told us.


----------



## S'mon (Jul 22, 2011)

Sekhmet said:


> Eric Harper ignores the potions, and instead looks to Yaztromo for his wealth of knowledge.
> 
> "If we're to be traveling through the woods, is there any information you could give us to make the journey less perilous for us? Perhaps you know of a well hidden path, or a hidden grove in which to rest - away from the denizens of the wood. Also, can you tell us if it is true that the deep woods are haunted, or if it is just a wild rumor?"
> 
> The paladin knows that the wizard, who has presumably lived here quite some time, should know more about the woods than he has already told us.




Yaztromo nods, rubbing his chin.

"Haunted?  Yes, they do say so.  It's best to stick to the paths in the Deep Woods, for few who stray from them ever return.  Some say the trees take them..."

He looks thoughtful.

"You may find rest within the Forest, but I cannot give you directions to any safe haven.  I'm sorry."


----------



## Patryn of Elvenshae (Jul 22, 2011)

Jonath Cailan:



S'mon said:


> Your walk to Yaztromo's takes you a couple of hours.  As the Tower is set back on the edges of Darkwood Forest some 150ft. from the path, it is actually quite difficult to find.




"I've never really been one much for forests, meself.  But still, what's adventure for if not to bring yeh to somethin' new where yeh've never been, eh?"

Turning to Paaq, Jonath shrugs.  "I've never met this Yaztromo.  We had a wind-caller on my ship once, but he was only takin' passage, so he didn't stay long.  No, I've not spent much time around those as spend their days callin' down lightnin'."



> Yaztromo:
> Each Goblin took a piece of the Hammer and went his own separate
> way. So I am afraid your problems have doubled. I can tell you that the head is made of bronze and the handle of polished ebony. Both pieces have the letter G inscribed on them.




"Hah!  Findin' a gavel in a grove must not be a hard enough task; I'm thinkin', the dwarf's spirit wants us to work for our pay.  Well, then, if it's two pieces we must find, then it's two pieces we must find!"

"An' if yeh don't mind, what does the 'G' rune represent?  Can yeh draw out what the pieces look like?"



			
				Eric said:
			
		

> "If we're to be traveling through the woods, is there any information you could give us to make the journey less perilous for us? Perhaps you know of a well hidden path, or a hidden grove in which to rest - away from the denizens of the wood. Also, can you tell us if it is true that the deep woods are haunted, or if it is just a wild rumor?"




"An' maybe a bit more important, do yeh have any ideas where to find the goblins?  There a spot they like to roost?"


----------



## S'mon (Jul 22, 2011)

Jonath Cailan:
_"An' if yeh don't mind, what does the 'G' rune represent?  Can yeh draw out what the pieces look like?"_

Yaztromo:

"For Gillibran, the name of the Dwarf King of Stonebridge, I believe.  They should be obvious enough."

_"An' maybe a bit more important, do yeh have any ideas where to find the goblins?  There a spot they like to roost?"_

Yaztromo shrugs:

"In the forest."


----------



## AlphaSheWolf (Jul 23, 2011)

S'mon said:


> Jonath Cailan:
> 
> Jonath Cailan:
> _"An' maybe a bit more important, do yeh have any ideas where to find the goblins?  There a spot they like to roost?"_
> ...




Keena mumbled under her breath, "I could of told you that much." 

It never ceased to amaze her how some of the party members failed to notice the obvious that she was not only half-elf, but a ranger. 

~City People~ She thought to herself.


----------



## Sekhmet (Jul 23, 2011)

Eric turned his head towards Keena, "Respect for the wise and the old, I thought, was a virtue that our fairer brethren shared."

 Turning his attention back to the sage, "My compatriots and I thank you for your hospitality and for the information. Unless one of us has further questions, however, I'd like to be on our way." Casting his eyes to each member of the party, he checks to see if they're all ready to go.


----------



## Cor Azer (Jul 23, 2011)

"As you say, as you say," says Paaq as his gaze drinks in the wonders of the room. "Indeed, I'm ready when the rest of you are."


----------



## S'mon (Jul 23, 2011)

GM:
Lirael buys a potion of cure light wounds.

Yaztromo nods to Eric and Paaq, escorts you downstairs and out of the tower, and points you north (towards top of map) on a faint trail leading through the trees.

"Good luck again.  Fare well."

Leaving the Wizard's Tower, you head north into the southern Darkwood. The forest closes above you, tall dark trees draped in grey moss.  There is a slight sussurus as the breeze rustles the upper branches.

Day 2 ca 10am

After a mile or so the trail splits at a T-junction - one branch runs west, the other east.

Keena the Ranger can check for tracks - "12" (success on DC 12!) - she notices faint human-sized foot prints heading west, a single set, probably a few hours old.  The maker wears soft boots, weighs probably around 150 lbs.


----------



## AlphaSheWolf (Jul 23, 2011)

S'mon said:


> GM:
> Keena the Ranger can check for tracks - "12" (success on DC 12!) - she notices faint human-sized foot prints heading west, a single set, probably a few hours old.  The maker wears soft boots, weighs probably around 150 lbs.




Standing up, Keena relays the information to the group and adds, "I think we should follow them, but with caution of course."

::tag::


----------



## Sekhmet (Jul 23, 2011)

Eric slips his shield over his arm and straps it on, moving to a spot about ten feet to the rear of the group. "Take the lead, Keena, and keep us true and try not to lose me. With any luck, anything trying to ambush us will target the rear, and I'd hate that to be Lirael. "
 Harper will follow along, remaining about ten feet behind the rest of the group, trusting that Keena and Paaq can hold the front without him for a time.


----------



## S'mon (Jul 23, 2011)

GM: You follow the trail west, Keena following the tracks, Eric to the rear.

Day 2 ca 10.40am

After a little under 2 miles, you come to a fork in the trail - one way continues westwards, while a second track heads north.   

Keena ascertains that the shod tracks continue west, while you can just see a faint smoke trail rising above the trees a good distance away to the north, such as might come from a campfire or house chimney.


----------



## Cor Azer (Jul 23, 2011)

S'mon said:


> GM: You follow the trail west, Keena following the tracks, Eric to the rear.
> 
> Day 2 ca 10.40am
> 
> ...












*OOC:*


How thick are the woods off the path in this area of the forest? Are we able to get a better estimate of how far "a good distance" is?


----------



## S'mon (Jul 24, 2011)

Cor Azer said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> How thick are the woods off the path in this area of the forest? Are we able to get a better estimate of how far "a good distance" is?




The woods are a little lighter here.  The smoke trail could be a 1/4 mile off, but hard to tell.


----------



## AlphaSheWolf (Jul 24, 2011)

S'mon said:


> GM:Keena ascertains that the shod tracks continue west, while you can just see a faint smoke trail rising above the trees a good distance away to the north, such as might come from a campfire or house chimney.




"Our quarry took the west road," Keena mentions. Then stares at the smoke in contemplation.

Using Profession--Tracker to determine distance to fire.


----------



## S'mon (Jul 24, 2011)

AlphaSheWolf said:


> "Our quarry took the west road," Keena mentions. Then stares at the smoke in contemplation.
> 
> Using Profession--Tracker to determine distance to fire.




She reckons about 400-500 yards away.


----------



## AlphaSheWolf (Jul 24, 2011)

S'mon said:


> She reckons about 400-500 yards away.




Keena: "I would say another 400 to 500 yards before we are close enough to see who we are following. I suggest we approach cautiously from this point on."

::tag::


----------



## Sekhmet (Jul 24, 2011)

Eric nods, resting a hand on his longsword to remind himself of it's presence at his hip. He takes up his place at the rear of the column, keeping an ever watchful eye toward the surrounding forest, preparing for ambush.


----------



## S'mon (Jul 24, 2011)

GM: Taking the northern trail in the direction of the smoke trail, there are no footsteps in the dirt - the foot tracks clearly went west, not north.  Are you:

1) Still heading north towards the smoke trail 1/4 mile off

*OR* 

2) Heading west following the tracks?


----------



## Patryn of Elvenshae (Jul 24, 2011)

Jonath Cailan: 



			
				Yaztromo said:
			
		

> "For Gillibran, the name of the Dwarf King of Stonebridge, I believe.  They should be obvious enough."




Jonath shrugs slightly.  "Ah, well, I had it in mind that it was an old family heirloom of sorts, rather than somethin' Gilibran had made.  Unless he's just happened to luck out and had the same initial as his ancestor what had it made, eh?"



			
				Yaztromo said:
			
		

> "In the forest."




Jonath laughs brightly.  "'In the forest' indeed!  Nex' yeh'll be tellin' me that the best place to find a priest's a church, or a bee in a hive!  Still an' all, though, I take your meanin'."



			
				Keena said:
			
		

> Keena mumbled under her breath, "I could of told you that much."




Jonath looks sidways at the half-elf with a grin.  "My ears are sharp enough to catch that, lass, if no so sharp as yours.  And I could have fair guesed at such a course myself; I just hoped the goodman here could have given a bit more ... hah ... precise directions.  After all, the forest is wide an' dark, an' we could easily wander there for weeks."

Turning back to the wizard, Jonath says, "Well, I thank you for the advice offered.  And I'll take one o' the healing draughts with me, if you don't mind."  Jonath gently places a mix of coinage on the counter.  "Thanks again, and farewell to you, Mage."

[After following the tracks to the North / West Decision]

... Jonath looks to Keena. "Well, how old are the tracks we're followin'?  If they're fresh, well, then we might be right behind the person we're trackin', whoever he may be.  But if they're as old as I guess they are, well, then it's unlikely they're goin' anywhere, an' we could pick them up again after checkin' out the fire."

"The way I see it, there's almost certainly someone at the fire, but there's only a small chance that someone's still waiting at the end of the tracks.  I say we go north, to the fire."

Jonath, while waiting for a decision to be made, checks the tension on his bowstring and sorts through several of his arrows, rearranging them in the quiver so that the ones with the cleanest fletchings are nearer to hand.  He also checks the edge and fit on his sword in its sheath and the dagger he has on the opposite hip.


----------



## S'mon (Jul 24, 2011)

Patryn of Elvenshae said:


> Jonath Cailan:
> 
> Jonath shrugs slightly.  "Ah, well, I had it in mind that it was an old family heirloom of sorts, rather than somethin' Gilibran had made.  Unless he's just happened to luck out and had the same initial as his ancestor what had it made, eh?"




Yaztromo chuckles.

"Your surmise would be accurate, my Roguish friend.  According to legend, the _Hammer of the Dwarves_ was forged ages ago by the Arch-Sorceress Yannisara for Gillibran's forefather, the dwarven King Gillibran I of Redweed, in grateful thanks for his aid in the War of the Wizards.  This was long ago, long before Redweed fell to the armies of Zagor, now Warlock of Firetop Mountain.  Nowadays only the divided Dwarf realms of Stonebridge and Mirewater remain, shadows of Redweed's greatness.  But Gillibran is the true heir of Redweed, for all that Tharri Ugenther of Mirewater would dispute the claim."


----------



## AlphaSheWolf (Jul 24, 2011)

S'mon said:


> GM: Taking the northern trail in the direction of the smoke trail, there are no footsteps in the dirt - the foot tracks clearly went west, not north.  Are you:
> 
> 1) Still heading north towards the smoke trail 1/4 mile off
> 
> ...




Keena pounders which direction to take, then looks to Eric for the answers. "The smoke is to the north of us, the tracks we have been following go west. Which do we investigate?"

::tag::


----------



## Cor Azer (Jul 24, 2011)

Paaq scratches at his chin as he slowly turns from one path to the other. "I vote north. To the smoke. Smoke like that means intelligence, might be someone we can learn from. And if they're letting up that much smoke, they less like to be hostile. Or well, less likely to be setting up an ambush at least."


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Jul 24, 2011)

_Kip has been following along quietly in the middle of the group. She has been listening to what has been going on and trying to keep quiet. At this discussion she speaks up._

Yet you say the tracks we have followed to this point head the other direction. I think we should continue following what brought us here. If it looks to be a dead end or otherwise requires us to turn back, we know we can return to this fork and head North.

_She gestures the directions with her daggers, tips pointing in the general directions she is addressing. She is, of course, careful not to catch any of her companions with her gestures._


----------



## S'mon (Jul 25, 2011)

GM: One vote west, one vote north.  Anyone want to tie-break?


----------



## Patryn of Elvenshae (Jul 25, 2011)

*OOC:*


I make the voting 2 to the north, 1 to the west.


----------



## S'mon (Jul 26, 2011)

Patryn of Elvenshae said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> I make the voting 2 to the north, 1 to the west.




GM: OK, after some debate you head north towards the smoke trail.

Day 2 11:00

After a little while you spot  a wooden hut with a single window and wooden door set back among the trees to the right (east) of the trail, surrounded by a small herb & vegetable garden, the smoke rising from its chimney.  The trail continues north. 

Moving closer, you can look through the window of the hut, and see an ugly old woman with a long hooked nose and black dress, sitting in a rocking chair by the fire.  She is reading a rather sinister looking tome bound in black leather.  She does not appear to have spotted you.


----------



## Cor Azer (Jul 26, 2011)

"It's like out of one of the fae tales my mother used to tell - just lacking the pulled candies and the wart on her nose," says Paaq, poorly trying to lessen the tension. "I dislike relying on first impressions though; she may answer some questions for us, and leave us be if we don't threaten her."









*OOC:*


 Any sign of animals about the hut? Either domesticated or transmorgrified?


----------



## S'mon (Jul 26, 2011)

Cor Azer said:


> "It's like out of one of the fae tales my mother used to tell - just lacking the pulled candies and the wart on her nose," says Paaq, poorly trying to lessen the tension. "I dislike relying on first impressions though; she may answer some questions for us, and leave us be if we don't threaten her."
> 
> 
> 
> ...




GM: You can't see any animals at all, and there is no birdsong here.


----------



## S'mon (Jul 27, 2011)

OOC: I'd like a somewhat higher posting rate please - only 1 player has posted in 24 hours.  I don't want the game to tail off, and I'd typically expect players to post most days, or around 5-7 times/week.  Use the 'subscribe to Thread' utility so you know when other people have posted.  It's fine to post flashbacks etc, or suggest alternative courses of action - eg you don't have to follow Bigleg's mission if you don't want to.


----------



## Cor Azer (Jul 27, 2011)

*OOC:*


 Does the hut look in good repair? Any way we can tell if it's been here a long time? Any evidence of more than one occupant? Can we assume the old woman is human?


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Jul 27, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]I do most of my posting from work, since time from home can be scarce. Those 'Honey Do' lists can be murder. So if I go a day or two without posting, that's the reason why.[/sblock]

_Kip follows the group, putting his daggers away in his belt as the walk leads on. Upon arrival at the cabin he begins looking around nervously._

Not sure the guys we're after would be in a cabin with a fire going.

_He makes this observation aloud and joins the others peering in the window._

Don't suppose she's cooking a children casserole in there, do you?

_He looks around at his companions and then looks back into the window, taking in the room they can see, looking for anything of interest, either for sign of the shaft or head of this hammer or anything else that he might take a fancy to. Also looking for something that just doesn't belong there._


----------



## S'mon (Jul 27, 2011)

Cor Azer said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Does the hut look in good repair? Any way we can tell if it's been here a long time? Any evidence of more than one occupant? Can we assume the old woman is human?




GM: The hut looks somewhat decrepit, but clearly inhabited, it looks to have been there a long time and there is some greenish mould on the timbers of the outer walls.  No evidence of more than one occupant.  The old woman looks human.


----------



## S'mon (Jul 27, 2011)

Artur Hawkwing said:


> [sblock=OOC]
> _He looks around at his companions and then looks back into the window, taking in the room they can see, looking for anything of interest, either for sign of the shaft or head of this hammer or anything else that he might take a fancy to. Also looking for something that just doesn't belong there._




GM: There's a black stew-pot by the fire.  There is a wooden shelf with several large leather-bound books.  You can just make out the end of a wood-frame bed.  No hammer shafts or heads.


----------



## S'mon (Jul 27, 2011)

Artur Hawkwing said:


> [sblock=OOC]I do most of my posting from work, since time from home can be scarce. Those 'Honey Do' lists can be murder. So if I go a day or two without posting, that's the reason why.[/sblock]




GM OOC: Daily posting from work 5 days/week would be fine.  I'm happy to slow it down over the weekend.


----------



## Patryn of Elvenshae (Jul 28, 2011)

Jonath Cailan:



Paaq said:


> "It's like out of one of the fae tales my mother used to tell - just lacking the pulled candies and the wart on her nose," says Paaq, poorly trying to lessen the tension. "I dislike relying on first impressions though; she may answer some questions for us, and leave us be if we don't threaten her."




Jonath *snrks* once, quietly.  "Aye - we'd best be on the lookout for black cats and broomsticks, too."  He thinks a moment, "An old woman, living alone in a goblin-infested forest, well, she's either ne'er been found by the goblins, has an agreement o' sorts with them, or has sufficiently scared them into leavin' her alone."

"We found her easy enough, so I suspec' the first ain't it.  That leaves 50-50 odds on her bein' against our purpose here.  I like those odds, but ..."

Jonath pauses for a moment, and tries to recall any local stories he might have heard about such a woman.  (Knowledge (Local),  Trained.)


----------



## Sekhmet (Jul 29, 2011)

Eric Harper straps his shield to his back and motions for the rest of the party to quiet down, "Even a woman so dressed, and with such evidence piling against her should be considered a woman before a monster, and only considered a threat when it is no longer deniable." 
 He takes to the front of the group, centers his Detect Evil toward the hut, has a look around, and then a look back to his companions.

 "I suggest," he inclined, "that you not produce hostile intentions until your hands are forced." With this, he takes a step into the clearing, headed for the hut, but keeping a wary eye about for danger.


----------



## Cor Azer (Jul 29, 2011)

"Well said, Eric," says Paaq. "No point burning bridges before we know if we can cross or not. Let's see if the woman can help."

Just the same, Paaq steps a short distance to the side so the rest of the group isn't too clustered.


----------



## S'mon (Jul 29, 2011)

Patryn of Elvenshae said:


> Jonath Cailan:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




GM: There are certainly tales of evil witches who live in Darkwood Forest and steal babies, cook children in ovens, and suchlike.  Think _Hansel & Gretel_ type stuff.  Nothing specific though.


----------



## S'mon (Jul 29, 2011)

Sekhmet said:


> Eric Harper straps his shield to his back and motions for the rest of the party to quiet down, "Even a woman so dressed, and with such evidence piling against her should be considered a woman before a monster, and only considered a threat when it is no longer deniable."
> He takes to the front of the group, centers his Detect Evil toward the hut, has a look around, and then a look back to his companions.
> 
> "I suggest," he inclined, "that you not produce hostile intentions until your hands are forced." With this, he takes a step into the clearing, headed for the hut, but keeping a wary eye about for danger.




GM: When Eric concentrates and steps closer he can detect Evil from the hut; after a moment he can affix it as a single faint aura of evil, apparently emanating from the old woman, who is still sitting in her chair...

_Move Silently roll for Eric to avoid notice by the Witch.  Modifier should be -4 not -6 sorry, as Eric had specifically strapped his shield to his back.  He rolls 8, -4 for scalemail = 4.  The Witch rolled 19 on her Listen Check, +3 for Skill = 22.  That was modified by -6 (60' range), -5 (Distracted) and -1 (for listening through window) making DC 10, he needed 14+ not to be heard._

GM: The Witch suddenly looks up, transfixing Eric with her Evil Eye!  And suddenly he feels very very sleepy...

_Will Save vs DC 14, rolled a '1'._

GM: Back in the trees, the others see Eric suddenly slump and fall to the ground, comatose.


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Jul 29, 2011)

_Kip watches Eric approach. His hands hovering above the handles of the daggers in his belt. Eric's approach is watched carefully until he slumps over._

Oh, for the love of....

_Kip draws his daggers and attempts to move around the edge of the clearing quietly, in an attempt to perhaps get to the other side of this old crone while maintaining what cover might be available._









*OOC:*


Hide +4 Move Silently +5


----------



## S'mon (Jul 29, 2011)

GM: Kip starts moving around the clearing, I'll take it Kip is taking-10 as you haven't rolled, so Hide 14 Move Silent 15.

As Kip moves round the edge of the cleared area, he can see round the back of the Witch's hut - there does not appear to be any door on that side, mostly just blank wood, slightly green with mould, but there is a second open window, matching the one on the door side.

The others can see through the window as the old woman stands up and heads towards the door of her hut.


----------



## Cor Azer (Jul 29, 2011)

"Eric!" shouts Paaq, although he doubts a loud noise would wake a magically induced slumber. The stout man rushes to his comrade's side as he pulls out his shield. He grabs Eric's shoulder and tries to shake him awake, keeping the shield between the hut and the fallen paladin.


----------



## S'mon (Jul 29, 2011)

GM: Paaq moves forward towards Eric, shouting and unlimbering his shield  - I will now roll Initiative!

Initiative Roster
Eric +0  - SLEEPING
Paaq +2
Jonath +3
Kip +3
Keena +3
Lirael +6


----------



## S'mon (Jul 29, 2011)

Round 1

Lirael won init, everyone else lost.

Lirael the Sorceress moves forward to join Paaq in standing over Eric as the door of the cabin opens, the old crone appears in the doorway, cackling evilly, and begins to move towards Eric. 

Lirael raises her hand, hair waving in an unseen breeze, and a bolt of white light flies from her hand, striking the wicked Witch in the chest.  

The Witch blinks, snarls, and raises her own claw-like hand - a bolt of red light flies from her hand and strikes Lirael's bosom.  The beautiful Sorceress staggers back, gasping in pain.  

GM: Actions, all PCs except Eric - your actions should be resolved *by you* *in order of your posting* here (not in order of your init rolls).  Jonath Kip & Keena are 60' from the Witch, Eric Paaq and Lirael are 45' from her.
The Witch is unaware of Kip, who is off to her left & partly hidden by the hut, but can see the other PCs, so Kip could potentially Sneak Attack her.  DC for Kip to Hide & sneak up on her from the left along the hut wall is 12.

The Witch has the following defenses:

Old Witch
AC 10 Fort +0 Ref +0 Will +3 Hit Points 3/8

NB: If you defeat her, _you_ get to describe the death/incapacitation blow


----------



## Cor Azer (Jul 29, 2011)

"Damn crone!" growls Paaq as he bolts to his feet and draws his sword from its sheath. "We only wanted to talk!"

His feet pound the ground as he lunges forward with the tip of his blade...

And it catches between two of her outstreched gnarled fingers, and slices up her arm, nearly severing it at the elbow. the witch collapses back as the blood spills in a fearsome splat.









*OOC:*


 I see you note S'mon as I was editing my post with my rolls. Is there a way to roll before posting?


----------



## S'mon (Jul 29, 2011)

Cor Azer said:


> "Damn crone!" growls Paaq as he bolts to his feet and draws his sword from its sheath. "We only wanted to talk!"
> 
> His feet pound the ground as he lunges forward with the tip of his blade...




GM: (Cross-posting). I explain how the PBP combat works here:

S'mon's Forest of Doom Game Blog: Combat

Paaq is 45' from the Witch, in his chain shirt he has Speed 30', so he can Charge her and attack this round (+2 to hit, -2 AC) giving him an Attack Bonus of +7.

I gave you her combat stats in my post, so you can see you hit, 11 over her AC 10, and that she had 3 hp left before you do 11 damage, putting her at -8 (dying).  Please describe what happens accordingly.  

Edit: Never mind, sorry about the cross-posting.


----------



## S'mon (Jul 29, 2011)

Cor Azer said:


> "Damn crone!" growls Paaq as he bolts to his feet and draws his sword from its sheath. "We only wanted to talk!"
> 
> His feet pound the ground as he lunges forward with the tip of his blade...
> 
> ...




OOC: Sorry about the X-posting, you did well   - I don't see a way to roll before posting unfortunately.

IC: Lirael gasps as she sees Paaq fell the evil Witch.  The Witch lies dying on the ground, still glaring evilly up at Paaq.


----------



## S'mon (Jul 29, 2011)

Ding Dong!  The Wicked Witch is Dead!  You have defeated the Witch!  CR 2 encounter, you get 600/6 = 100 XP each.

As the evil crone expires, Lirael helps shake Eric awake.


----------



## Sekhmet (Jul 30, 2011)

Coming to, Eric takes a quick glance around to the faces of his allies. He'll check to see if any are wounded, and if he notices Lirael's, after lamenting the fact that he didn't pay very close attention during the first aid segments of his training.
 "Lirael, are you okay? Do you need to rest? 

 If he does not, "I apologise, she must have cast some fell magic to incapacitate me. Is everyone alright? Kip, be careful when you're in that hut. "


----------



## S'mon (Jul 30, 2011)

Sekhmet said:


> Coming to, Eric takes a quick glance around to the faces of his allies. He'll check to see if any are wounded, and if he notices Lirael's, after lamenting the fact that he didn't pay very close attention during the first aid segments of his training.
> "Lirael, are you okay? Do you need to rest?
> 
> If he does not, "I apologise, she must have cast some fell magic to incapacitate me. Is everyone alright? Kip, be careful when you're in that hut. "




There's a dark bruise on Lirael's chest, above her impressive cleavage.

Lirael nods to Eric.

"She zapped me... But I'm okay.  I can keep going."

She smiles slightly at the Paladin.

"Glad you're okay too!"


----------



## Cor Azer (Jul 30, 2011)

Looking down on the witch's body, Paaq mutters under his breath. "Damn." He shakes his head. "Damn. I didn't mean to kill her." Absent-mindedly, he looks at his sword, and the slow drip of blood falling, pooling on the ground. "Damn."

He pulls a rag from his bag to wipe the blade clean before sheathing his sword, and then slings his shield over his back as well. He stares down at the dead body for a bit, willing his heartrate to slow down.

_Well, that's it then. That's one. The old knight would be proud - I never flinched in my duty. Still, I didn't want to kill her. Just wanted to talk._ "Damn"

--

Paaq isn't going to ransack the body or anything, but if there are any obvious charms, amulets, jewels, or other trinkets on the witch, he'll point them out to the group.


----------



## S'mon (Jul 31, 2011)

Cor Azer said:


> Looking down on the witch's body, Paaq mutters under his breath. "Damn." He shakes his head. "Damn. I didn't mean to kill her." Absent-mindedly, he looks at his sword, and the slow drip of blood falling, pooling on the ground. "Damn."
> 
> He pulls a rag from his bag to wipe the blade clean before sheathing his sword, and then slings his shield over his back as well. He stares down at the dead body for a bit, willing his heartrate to slow down.
> 
> ...




GM: There don't seem to be any obvious charms/amulets/trinkets on the witch.  Do you want to eg search her hut, or continue on?  If you continue on, do you want to backtrack south & then head west following the tracks, or continue north on your current trail?


----------



## Sekhmet (Jul 31, 2011)

Eric double checked Lirael's wound before climging to his feet and trying to gain control fo the situation. "Let us search her hut for information, and keep an eye out for a piece of that hammer. Kip, Jonath, keep your eyes peeled for anything out of the ordinary. We wouldn't want to be assailed by surprise."  

 If my Sense Motive check succeeds in discerning the nature of Paaq's distress: "My good baker, it is sometimes necessary in the course of duty to the Greater Good to dispatch those beings that would see you and your friends come to harm. Hags such as these are a blight, and it was not only your duty, but your privilege and to your honour that you triumphed in combat against her."

 Whether it succeeds or fails, Eric will cautiously enter the home and attempt to locate the book the witch was reading. If it remains open, he'll take a glance to to determine it's contents and then search the room in earnest.

((I'll take a 20(+2) on my Search check if nothing rushes me during it))


----------



## Patryn of Elvenshae (Aug 1, 2011)

Jonath Cailan:









*OOC:*


Sorry, I was not available on Friday due to work-related reasons.  Posting a bit of catch-up. 









Cor Azer said:


> And it catches between two of her outstreched gnarled fingers, and slices up her arm, nearly severing it at the elbow. the witch collapses back as the blood spills in a fearsome splat.




Jonath pulls an arrow from the quiver at the small of his back, fits it to his bow string, and sights, trying for a shot that would not endanger Paaq - only to see the witch collapse in blood from Paaq's swings.  Un-nocking the arrow, Jonath spins it across his knuckles before replacing it in his quiver.  "Won't be needin' that, it seems."



			
				Paaq said:
			
		

> Looking down on the witch's body, Paaq mutters under his breath. "Damn." He shakes his head. "Damn. I didn't mean to kill her." Absent-mindedly, he looks at his sword, and the slow drip of blood falling, pooling on the ground. "Damn."






			
				Eric said:
			
		

> "My good baker, it is sometimes necessary in the course of duty to the Greater Good to dispatch those beings that would see you and your friends come to harm. Hags such as these are a blight, and it was not only your duty, but your privilege and to your honour that you triumphed in combat against her."




Jonath walks up to Paaq, just behind Eric.  Once the knight has walked off into the hut, Jonath gently lays a hand on Paaq's shoulder, and speaks quietly.  "Eric's right, Paaq, but ..."  Jonath looks around, quickly.  "... But it doesn't make it _easy_.  I've known some who foun' the killin' was the easy part.  Can't say I liked them much."

Jonath gives Paaq a companionable shake.  "I'll help you set her to rights, if you want.  Should be enough firewood here to get a decent pyre going, and the clearing seems big enough that it wouldn't spread too much."









*OOC:*


Jonath's never really spent much time in the forest; the last bit's a total guess on his part.







While waiting for Paaq's decision, and to give the baker a few more moments to think, Jonath walks into the hut, and looks around.  [Given enough time, Jonath will Take 20 on his Search check in the hut; Search: 20 + 6 = 26.]


----------



## Cor Azer (Aug 1, 2011)

"Don't worry friends. I'm fine." Paaq sighs in grim resignation. "I don't like the idea of killing, but I understand it needs to be done sometimes. My mentor used to say that a sword should be a last resort, but when needed it should be swift and sure. End conflict as quickly as possible."

Paaq curses again.

"Damn witch was the first that couldn't be solved with words. I don't expect she'll be the last."

"Anything in the hut that helps our quest?"


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Aug 2, 2011)

_Kip emerges a few feet away from cover and walks into the clearing, staring at the fallen old hag. He emits a sigh and joins in the searching of the crones home. Looking not just for things of interest to him, but also for anything that might point a clue toward the goblins._


----------



## S'mon (Aug 2, 2011)

Sekhmet said:


> Eric double checked Lirael's wound before climging to his feet and trying to gain control fo the situation. "Let us search her hut for information, and keep an eye out for a piece of that hammer. Kip, Jonath, keep your eyes peeled for anything out of the ordinary. We wouldn't want to be assailed by surprise."
> 
> If my Sense Motive check succeeds in discerning the nature of Paaq's distress: "My good baker, it is sometimes necessary in the course of duty to the Greater Good to dispatch those beings that would see you and your friends come to harm. Hags such as these are a blight, and it was not only your duty, but your privilege and to your honour that you triumphed in combat against her."
> 
> ...




You can take it you can always tell that kind of thing, unless the other player says their PC is concealing their feelings (making a passive or active Bluff check).


----------



## S'mon (Aug 2, 2011)

Artur Hawkwing said:


> _Kip emerges a few feet away from cover and walks into the clearing, staring at the fallen old hag. He emits a sigh and joins in the searching of the crones home. Looking not just for things of interest to him, but also for anything that might point a clue toward the goblins._




GM: While Jonath and Eric are looking through the book the witch was reading - it appears to be a recipe book, with a heavy emphasis on newt cuisine - Kip rifles through the musty books on the shelf.  One is odd - it's hollow!  Opening the book, Kip finds that the inside of this book has indeed been hollowed out.

Lying in the cavity, wrapped in paper, is a small amber jewel on a silver chain. 

The paper reads:

_Eye of Amber, Directions for use:
Place the necklace around your neck and question those you fear,
No matter what they try to say it's only the truth you'll hear._


----------



## S'mon (Aug 2, 2011)

S'mon said:


> GM: While Jonath and Eric are looking through the book the witch was reading - it appears to be a recipe book, with a heavy emphasis on newt cuisine...




A scroll falls out of the back of the book.  It appears to be a spell scroll, with the words "Mage Armour" and "Detect Secret Doors" written in common above indecipherable mystic sigils.


----------



## mariahayes (Aug 2, 2011)

Kindly brief me about this game. I want to get informed about because I found it too much embarrassing.



Presentation   Folder


----------



## Sekhmet (Aug 2, 2011)

"Useless." Eric sets the book back down and sighs. "Has anyone found anything of note? We shouldn't remain long with a corpse in the front yard, we may be set upon by opportunists." 

Convinced he's going to get in the way if he remains in the hut, Eric heads to the front of the yard to give the corpse of the Witch a good once over to look for any clue regarding our search, and to prepare her soul to be judged.


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Aug 2, 2011)

_Kip keeps the chain balled up in his hand, holding the stone. He takes the note, taking the quick glance to read it. He slips the necklace into a pocket, ramming the note into another pocket as he returns the book to the shelf and walks over to the old cook pot. There he crinkles his nose._

Think she used too much wart of toad. Should we head back down the road then, and get back on the trail of those tracks?

[sblock=OOC]Oh, man. That roll sucks. Hope no one else is looking. LOL! Could make for an interesting RP moment.[/sblock]


----------



## AlphaSheWolf (Aug 3, 2011)

*OOC:*


Sorry for my absence. Between PC problems and hubby's medical appts, I have been away from the comp. But I'm back and ready to carry my weight.


----------



## AlphaSheWolf (Aug 3, 2011)

Keena watches the others, but keeps her attention more toward watching the surrounding forest just in case something or someone decides to sneak up on the party. Silently she prays for the dead witch to find her path to whatever afterlife she believed in.


----------



## S'mon (Aug 3, 2011)

Sekhmet said:


> "Useless." Eric sets the book back down and sighs. "Has anyone found anything of note? We shouldn't remain long with a corpse in the front yard, we may be set upon by opportunists."
> 
> Convinced he's going to get in the way if he remains in the hut, Eric heads to the front of the yard to give the corpse of the Witch a good once over to look for any clue regarding our search, and to prepare her soul to be judged.




She has a belt pouch with some insect wings, dried petals, and other bits & pieces, but no money or clues.


----------



## S'mon (Aug 3, 2011)

Artur Hawkwing said:


> _Kip keeps the chain balled up in his hand, holding the stone. He takes the note, taking the quick glance to read it. He slips the necklace into a pocket, ramming the note into another pocket as he returns the book to the shelf and walks over to the old cook pot. There he crinkles his nose._
> 
> Think she used too much wart of toad. Should we head back down the road then, and get back on the trail of those tracks?
> 
> [sblock=OOC]Oh, man. That roll sucks. Hope no one else is looking. LOL! Could make for an interesting RP moment.[/sblock]




GM: Jonath & Eric see Kip taking the amber gem & note.


----------



## S'mon (Aug 3, 2011)

S'mon said:


> A scroll falls out of the back of the book.  It appears to be a spell scroll, with the words "Mage Armour" and "Detect Secret Doors" written in common above indecipherable mystic sigils.




If Eric & Paaq don't take it, Lirael comes over and looks at the scroll.

Lirael:
"I think I can use this - mind if I take it?"


----------



## Cor Azer (Aug 3, 2011)

"By all means, Lirael," says Paaq. "It'll do you far more good than I." He nods respectfully to the sorceress.

"I regret urging us in this direction; seems we are no closer to our goal. If nobody's found anything, we should hurry back to the fork in the road and see if the trail remains."


----------



## AlphaSheWolf (Aug 3, 2011)

Keena nods her head at Paaq's suggestion to continue following the footprints. 

"I'm ready to continue tracking if everyone is in agreement," she states matter-of-factly.


----------



## Patryn of Elvenshae (Aug 3, 2011)

Jonath Cailan:



S'mon said:


> GM: Jonath & Eric see Kip taking the amber gem & note.




Jonath, while performing the last bit of his search of the house, sees Kip furtively glance around, then slip something shiny into one pocket, a piece of paper into another.

Jonath grins.



			
				Lirael said:
			
		

> "I think I can use this - mind if I take it?"




"Not at all," Jonath bows to the sorceress.  "I've little and less use for it; I can read nought but the titles."

"Eric, if yer needin' any help preparin' the body, I'll be glad to help you.  Elsewise, I agree with Paaq and Keena: we'd best be gettin' back to the trail from earlier.  I only wish the witch had wanted to chat, rather than jus' come out fightin'."


----------



## Sekhmet (Aug 3, 2011)

Eric coughs towards Kip, but doesn't say anything. Why not let the little guy get away with it?  "We've spent enough time searching, and our friend the Witch has been prayed for. Lirael, the witch has components in her pouch, might be too valuable to pass up."
 The paladin stretches a sore shoulder, waiting for his companions to exit the hut and get moving again. When Kip reaches him, Eric will clap a hand around his shoulder and ask, in a hushed tone, "I trust you didn't find anything that might help in our search?" He grins toward the end of the sentence and gives Kip a wink, clearly out for a laugh instead of a confession.


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Aug 4, 2011)

_Kip reaches up and brushes his shoulder where Eric has clapped him, not in an offended manner per se, but making sure the hand lingers for the barest of moments._

If I'd found anything that'd point us to the Goblins or the hammer pieces I'd have certainly let it be known. I found nothing. Though at least I managed to keep myself upright and awake. Maybe you should take first watch tonight, since you had your beauty nap.

_Despite the words, the tone in which they are delivered is, while guarded, a hint comical._

I agree. Lets head back down the road and see if we can find those tracks again.

_He pulls out the map, orients it and himself as best as he can reckon and runs his finger on the crudely drawn map._

That's a lot of forest these Goblins can hide in.


----------



## AlphaSheWolf (Aug 4, 2011)

Keena watches the exchange with interest. Then prepares to head back to the tracks. At the remark about goblins, she says, "Then I suggest we move quickly and with caution."


----------



## S'mon (Aug 4, 2011)

Cor Azer said:


> "By all means, Lirael," says Paaq. "It'll do you far more good than I." He nods respectfully to the sorceress.




Lirael smiles gratefully at Paaq, and the spell-scroll disappears down her ample cleavage!


----------



## S'mon (Aug 4, 2011)

Leaving the Witch's Hut, you take the trail back south to the crossroads, and head west.

Day 2 12pm

You have travelled west a couple miles along the trail, warm noon sunshine occasionally breaking through the foliage overhead.  The trail leads over the gnarled roots of an old tree, when suddenly you hear a male voice ahead of you, crying out for help!  Ahead on the trail sits a man dressed in long dark robes, his left foot caught in an iron trap.  His face is masked by his robes, only his dark brown eyes are visible.

He calls out to you:

"Strangers, please help me!  I am in terrible pain and cannot open the trap by myself!"


----------



## Cor Azer (Aug 4, 2011)

*OOC:*


 Do his robes look purposefully concealing, or is he just sort of bundled up? Do the tracks we're following lead to this trap? Could they be his ?







"One moment, friend!" calls Paaq "We shall do what we can!"

Paaq hurries forward until he can stop to examine the trap.


----------



## AlphaSheWolf (Aug 4, 2011)

Keena goes to assist Paaq in checking the trap (Using Craft--Trapmaking)


----------



## Patryn of Elvenshae (Aug 4, 2011)

Jonath Cailan:

As Keena and Paaq start to run forward, Jonath puts his hands out to stop them, one arm in front of Paaq, his shortbow extended in the other in front of Keena.  "Hold!"

He turns alternatively to Keena and Paaq, his face carrying a forced grin.  Jonath speaks in a normal voice, hoping that it will carry to the trapped man, but not well.  "There might be other traps hidden in the leaves in front of us."  He drops his voice to just above a whisper, and points out various places along the trail.  "Watch the trees; I do not trust that this man is here alone, and this smells of a trap to me - and not the one he appears to have his leg caught in.  Smile with me; nod like I have said something wise; I'm only pointing out places were another leg-trap could be, yes?"

Jonath turns to Paaq, and resumes his normal volume.  "Perhaps we had best carefully examine the ground before us, lest we get caught a-same, hmm?  And what a group of rescuers we'd be then, aye?"  More loudly, and to the trapped man, "Good sir; 'tis a warm day, no?  Why such a need for a hood and mask?"


----------



## AlphaSheWolf (Aug 4, 2011)

Keena nods her head at Jonath words, then mentally scolded herself for not thinking the same thing. "I will look about as well," she replies to Jonath's suggestion to Paaq. (Will use Profession-Tracker, Listen, SZearch, & Spot)


----------



## S'mon (Aug 4, 2011)

Cor Azer said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Do his robes look purposefully concealing, or is he just sort of bundled up? Do the tracks we're following lead to this trap? Could they be his ?
> ...




GM: Certainly the cloth over his face looks purposefully concealing.  The tracks you were following lead here, and could well be his.

Paaw hurries forward and examines the trap; it seems to be a steel-jawed, spring-loaded trap of the kind used for catching medium-sized game, from hares and large rabbits on up.  A strong man could probably force it apart.


----------



## S'mon (Aug 4, 2011)

AlphaSheWolf said:


> Keena goes to assist Paaq in checking the trap (Using Craft--Trapmaking)




Keena can determine the same as Paaq.  Also that such things are typically of dwarven manufacture, the dwarves of Mirewater in particular are known for their vicious traps.


----------



## S'mon (Aug 4, 2011)

AlphaSheWolf said:


> Keena nods her head at Jonath words, then mentally scolded herself for not thinking the same thing. "I will look about as well," she replies to Jonath's suggestion to Paaq. (Will use Profession-Tracker, Listen, SZearch, & Spot)




GM: Keena searches the vicinity - she doesn't find any traps; if there are any more they must be well hidden indeed.


----------



## S'mon (Aug 4, 2011)

Patryn of Elvenshae said:


> Jonath Cailan:
> 
> Jonath... ...More loudly, and to the trapped man, "Good sir; 'tis a warm day, no?  Why such a need for a hood and mask?"




The man hesitates before replying, and when he does, his voice holds a note of uncertainty.

"Uhm... The pollen afflicts my nostrils, the cloth helps reduce the affliction.  I am  here seeking my brother, who I believe is now living as a hermit somewhere in these woods, but I have fallen pray to this devilish affliction.  Please, release me!"

Lirael the Sorceress moves up to Jonath and whispers in his ear.

Lirael:
"Do you distrust him, Jonath?  I could employ a _Charm_ spell...?"


----------



## Sekhmet (Aug 5, 2011)

Eric dashed forward to the man caught in the trap, examining closely the wound inflicted (rather than the trap itself). While doing so, he'll use Detect Evil facing towards the trapped man.
 "We'll help you, but it might take a moment to undo this trap. I'd pry it open, but I'd risk it slipping and causing even more damage. Perhaps we can dismantle the spring mechanic?" 
 He intoned the last portion to his nearby companions, since he has only a very general knowledge of mechanical workings. 

 "It might be better if you talked through it, to prevent you going into shock once the trap comes away. Tell us, what are you doing in this forest? It is quite a dangerous place, from what I understand."


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Aug 5, 2011)

_Kip eyes the situation before him, his instincts screaming the word 'TRAP!!!'. However his companions seem to have caution somewhat in mind, so he has a moment to consider what is before him. As the others concentrate on the man apparently trapped, Kip takes a step back and presses his back against a tree. He retrieves the necklace from his pocket and considers the words he read on the note. Deciding this might be a safe test, he slips the chain around his neck and carefully tucks the stone away beneath his top, shuddering at the feel of the unaccustomed weight. Drawing both daggers, Kip steps away from the tree, rejoining his companions. He fixes his gaze on the eyes, as they can be seen at least, of the man in the trap._


----------



## S'mon (Aug 5, 2011)

Sekhmet said:


> Eric dashed forward to the man caught in the trap, examining closely the wound inflicted (rather than the trap itself). While doing so, he'll use Detect Evil facing towards the trapped man.




GM: Eric detects a very faint whiff of Evil from the man - weaker than from the Witch earlier.


----------



## S'mon (Aug 5, 2011)

Kip:


Artur Hawkwing said:


> _Kip eyes the situation before him, his instincts screaming the word 'TRAP!!!'. However his companions seem to have caution somewhat in mind, so he has a moment to consider what is before him. As the others concentrate on the man apparently trapped, Kip takes a step back and presses his back against a tree. He retrieves the necklace from his pocket and considers the words he read on the note. Deciding this might be a safe test, he slips the chain around his neck and carefully tucks the stone away beneath his top, shuddering at the feel of the unaccustomed weight. Drawing both daggers, Kip steps away from the tree, rejoining his companions. He fixes his gaze on the eyes, as they can be seen at least, of the man in the trap._




Eric:
" "We'll help you, but it might take a moment to undo this trap. I'd pry it open, but I'd risk it slipping and causing even more damage. Perhaps we can dismantle the spring mechanic?" 
 He intoned the last portion to his nearby companions, since he has only a very general knowledge of mechanical workings. 

 "It might be better if you talked through it, to prevent you going into shock once the trap comes away. Tell us, what are you doing in this forest? It is quite a dangerous place, from what I understand."

The man looks at Eric:

"I told you, I am looking for my brother, the hermit..."

GM: Kip notices a slight warmth and tingling sensation coming from the amber gemstone against his skin, beneath his jerkin.  Looking down with a slight pull of his jerkin, Kip sees that the stone is now glowing brightly!


----------



## Sekhmet (Aug 5, 2011)

"Yes, but alone in a famously dangerous wood?" Eric had a hard time masking the suspicion in his voice. "And a place that has enough allergens to warrant wearing such concealing clothing, which is probably why you stumbled into this trap - you couldn't see it."


----------



## Cor Azer (Aug 5, 2011)

Paaq smiles encouragingly as the group studies the trap. "Just continue to talk to us, please. If only so we know you're not injuring yourself further in the trap. Can you tell us anything about your brother? How long has he been living as a hermit? Do you know why he choose this wood? Do you know where to search for him?"


----------



## S'mon (Aug 6, 2011)

Sekhmet said:


> "Yes, but alone in a famously dangerous wood?" Eric had a hard time masking the suspicion in his voice. "And a place that has enough allergens to warrant wearing such concealing clothing, which is probably why you stumbled into this trap - you couldn't see it."




The man shrugs.

"Perhaps I was foolish."


----------



## S'mon (Aug 6, 2011)

Cor Azer said:


> Paaq smiles encouragingly as the group studies the trap. "Just continue to talk to us, please. If only so we know you're not injuring yourself further in the trap. Can you tell us anything about your brother? How long has he been living as a hermit? Do you know why he choose this wood? Do you know where to search for him?"




"About three years... He was always a little eccentric... He wanted to Commune with the Spirit of the Forest, he said... North of here, I think."

He points down the trail, which turns from west to north shortly ahead.


----------



## Sekhmet (Aug 6, 2011)

Eric pauses for a moment to consider the man's words, and if he judges them to be sound, he'll set his hands on either side of the trap and pry them loose.


----------



## AlphaSheWolf (Aug 7, 2011)

Keena thinks back to the many stories and legends her parents told her growing up in an attempt to recall anything about a "Spirit of the Forest". (will use Knowledge--Nature)


----------



## Cor Azer (Aug 8, 2011)

"Truly? Communing with nature? I've never had much of a connection with nature like some others. I worked a grain field for a few harvests - to get an understanding of the baker's supply chain, but it was just farming. I went hawking once but the glove didn't fit right so I just watched." Paaq rambles a bit, hoping his amiable spiel will open up the trapped stranger's guarded tongue. "Here, Eric, I'll see if I can help."


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Aug 8, 2011)

_Kip steps a little closer, one dagger goes to the sheath, the other is gripped casually._

So this brother of yours, is he a druid or something? Only those nature lovers like Druid or Rangerly types would risk a wood like this alone, I would think.


----------



## S'mon (Aug 8, 2011)

Sekhmet said:


> Eric pauses for a moment to consider the man's words, and if he judges them to be sound, he'll set his hands on either side of the trap and pry them loose.




Eric reckons the man is a lying S.O.B.


----------



## S'mon (Aug 8, 2011)

AlphaSheWolf said:


> Keena thinks back to the many stories and legends her parents told her growing up in an attempt to recall anything about a "Spirit of the Forest". (will use Knowledge--Nature)




Nope.


----------



## S'mon (Aug 8, 2011)

Artur Hawkwing said:


> _Kip steps a little closer, one dagger goes to the sheath, the other is gripped casually._
> 
> So this brother of yours, is he a druid or something? Only those nature lovers like Druid or Rangerly types would risk a wood like this alone, I would think.




GM: The man nods.

"A kind of Druid, I think."

OOC: Given that Eric reckons the man is lying to them, is he going to try to free him from the trap, or not?


----------



## AlphaSheWolf (Aug 8, 2011)

Keena cannot recall hearing any stories about The Spirit of the Forest. She tells the trapped stranger, "I have been raised in these woods and never heard of such a spirit. Tell me more about this supposed Spirit of the Forest." There is obvious distrust in her voice.


----------



## Sekhmet (Aug 8, 2011)

Eric pauses before beginning to pull the trap open, and looks piercingly into the man's eyes. "As a Paladin of Libra, I'm bound by honour and duty to help innocents in need and to give everyone a fair, just chance at proving their innocence before I shrug off their aura of evil. Not only do you possess such an aura, you have lied to me several times. A just punishment would be to leave you here, and that is what I intend to do."

 He stands and looks toward his companions, "Let us leave this evil man to ponder the wrongs of his life, that he might find himself on the correct path in his future."


----------



## Cor Azer (Aug 9, 2011)

Paaq sighs heavily, and kneels back on his heels. He claps his hands to knock off a bit of dirt and shakes his head at the trapped stranger. "Your business is your own. I trust this man's judge of character, and he says you speak falsely." Paaq nods to the paladin.

He stands, frowning. "It strikes me a little foolish to play your potential saviours as dupes."

"You could have easily claimed your business as private. It would not have been a lie." Paaq shrugs. "But now? Now we mistrust you, and have no incentive to help."

"If you have any defense for your behavior, I suggest you speak truthfully and quickly."


----------



## S'mon (Aug 9, 2011)

Cor Azer said:


> Paaq sighs heavily, and kneels back on his heels. He claps his hands to knock off a bit of dirt and shakes his head at the trapped stranger. "Your business is your own. I trust this man's judge of character, and he says you speak falsely." Paaq nods to the paladin.
> 
> He stands, frowning. "It strikes me a little foolish to play your potential saviours as dupes."
> 
> ...




The man looks nervous, you can see sweat beaded on his brow.  He remains silent.


----------



## S'mon (Aug 9, 2011)

Sekhmet said:


> Eric pauses before beginning to pull the trap open, and looks piercingly into the man's eyes. "As a Paladin of Libra, I'm bound by honour and duty to help innocents in need and to give everyone a fair, just chance at proving their innocence before I shrug off their aura of evil. Not only do you possess such an aura, you have lied to me several times. A just punishment would be to leave you here, and that is what I intend to do."
> 
> He stands and looks toward his companions, "Let us leave this evil man to ponder the wrongs of his life, that he might find himself on the correct path in his future."




Lirael the Sorceress looks at the stranger suspiciously, then nods to Eric.

"Yes, let's go.  It's only a rabbit trap, he'll probably get himself free eventually..."


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Aug 9, 2011)

_Kip watches his companions silently, the warmth of the stone against his chest still a bit odd, same with the weight. The lone dagger still out is spun about and disappears into its sheath._

Suits me fine. I'm sure there are other things in the forest that would like to get to know him. Have you a name, should we come across a Druid further on our trip? We could always send him back to help.

_This last line is directed at the sweating shadowed figure._


----------



## Patryn of Elvenshae (Aug 9, 2011)

Jonath Cailan:

Jonath, who had remained warily silent through most of the exchange, regards the trapped man impassively.  "My friends are willin' and able to leave you here, to your own devices.  I'd say that gives yeh jus' one last chance to come clean.  Give us your name an' your purpose here, or we'll gladly leave you to the wolves - or worse."


----------



## S'mon (Aug 10, 2011)

Artur Hawkwing said:


> _Kip watches his companions silently, the warmth of the stone against his chest still a bit odd, same with the weight. The lone dagger still out is spun about and disappears into its sheath._
> 
> Suits me fine. I'm sure there are other things in the forest that would like to get to know him. Have you a name, should we come across a Druid further on our trip? We could always send him back to help.
> 
> _This last line is directed at the sweating shadowed figure._




Man:

"Eh... Callus.  Callus the Hermit."


----------



## S'mon (Aug 10, 2011)

Patryn of Elvenshae said:


> Jonath Cailan:
> 
> Jonath, who had remained warily silent through most of the exchange, regards the trapped man impassively.  "My friends are willin' and able to leave you here, to your own devices.  I'd say that gives yeh jus' one last chance to come clean.  Give us your name an' your purpose here, or we'll gladly leave you to the wolves - or worse."




GM: I'll roll for Jonath's Diplomacy, d20-1.


----------



## S'mon (Aug 10, 2011)

GM: The man glares angrily at Jonath.

"Curse you, and all your kin!"

GM OOC: BTW I noticed that Jonath's character description "Roguish good looks, rapier-sharp wit" is not supported by his CHA 8.  I'm ok if you'd like to reassign points to CHA.  I'll often allow a 'take 10' where that would succeed on a low DC roll.  In this case it was DC 10, take 10 allowed, so if Jonath had even had CHA 10 he would have auto-succeeded, whereas CHA 8 gave a 45% chance of success.


----------



## Patryn of Elvenshae (Aug 10, 2011)

S'mon said:


> GM OOC: BTW I noticed that Jonath's character description "Roguish good looks, rapier-sharp wit" is not supported by his CHA 8.












*OOC:*


I disagree; he's definitely got a rapier-sharp wit, based on his Intelligence score.  What he lacks is the ability to make friends and influence people; he's not the most outgoing of guys, he fades into the background in a tavern scene, and he's not a leader.  And good looks are the weakest justification for a high Cha.


----------



## Cor Azer (Aug 10, 2011)

S'mon said:


> "Curse you, and all your kin!"




Paaq raises an eyebrow in befuddlement. "An interesting, if poorly thought, response," he says, keeping his voice calm an even. "Callus, I pray that you have some close kin yourself, for I do not know how you might ever befriend others."

He shakes his head as he walks away. "Let us continue, friends. This man is not worth any more of our time. I see the trail turns north up ahead. Let's see where it goes." He looks to each of his comrades to check consensus. "Shall I lead for a bit?"


----------



## Sekhmet (Aug 10, 2011)

"So long as our tracker doesn't mind, my dear baker." Eric stretchs out his shoulder and walks away from the trapped man, justice having been done. He offers a silent prayer that the man be guided toward the better path in the future.


----------



## AlphaSheWolf (Aug 11, 2011)

*OOC:*


Sorry for the late post, took hubby to have lung biopsy and dealing with pulled muscle in back. So today hasn't been one of my better ones. But I'm here now 









Sekhmet said:


> "So long as our tracker doesn't mind, my dear baker." Eric stretchs out his shoulder and walks away from the trapped man, justice having been done. He offers a silent prayer that the man be guided toward the better path in the future.




Keena nods her head. 

"I am ready to go. This vagabond has wasted enough of our time. If he truly wants out of that strap, I believe he could get himself out. Maybe he will chew off his foot to do so like a wolf."

::tag::


----------



## S'mon (Aug 11, 2011)

GM: You pass the trapped man and depart along the trail, Paaq taking point with Keena just behind.  You get 300/6 = 50 XP for overcoming this CR 1 encounter.


----------



## S'mon (Aug 11, 2011)

You head north, there are no longer any visible tracks on the ground.

Day 2, 1.30pm

You have travelled a couple miles north along a narrow and twisting forest trail, when you see a small sinewy creature with brown scaly skin sitting on a fallen tree about 50' ahead - possibly a Goblin or similar Chaos creature. It has a sullen expression on its face as it slowly tosses a shiny black rod between its hands.


----------



## Patryn of Elvenshae (Aug 11, 2011)

Jonath Cailan:

Jonath pauses as soon as the goblinish creature comes into view, and rapidly backs several feet back down the trail, hoping to put a turn between him and the creature.  Glancing around, he finds the likeliest spot to conceal himself and, possibly, the rest of the group from the creature's vision, hoping it hasn't seen them yet.

He whispers to his companions, "We may have found the first piece of the hammer.  Anyone know what that creature is?"


----------



## Cor Azer (Aug 11, 2011)

Paaq tries staying quiet and out of sight as well. "I'm not sure if that's a goblin or not myself - never met one before and my mentor only had crude drawings of them. The rod could definitely be the polished ebony of the hammer though."

He frowns in thought, wondering why the creature migt be so sullen. "Is it waiting for us? Or, well, someone else?" he thinks aloud, whispering to no one in particular. "Do you think it's bait for an ambush? Or just happenstance to be on the road?"

From a, with luck, hidden vantage, Paaq tries to get a better read on its behavior.


----------



## AlphaSheWolf (Aug 12, 2011)

Keena attempts to use the vegetation to conceal her presence from the goblin as she sneaks up on him. She also listens for the sounds of anyone or anything else.


----------



## AlphaSheWolf (Aug 12, 2011)

*OOC:*


sorry about the above..didn't realize i hit the 5 when i attempted my move silently roll making it a 15.


----------



## S'mon (Aug 12, 2011)

GM: The creature won't spot or hear those PCs who retreat or hang back, but it does get a chance to spot & hear Keena as she sneaks up on it.  Will roll Spot + Listen for it.


----------



## S'mon (Aug 12, 2011)

GM: As Keena sneaks closer (about 30' away from it), the Creature suddenly looks up - and fixes her with a look that freezes her blood! In a sickening moment it metamorphoses before your eyes. It becomes much taller (almost 7ft. tall) and its scales turn green in colour. A large spiny tail extends from its lower back, its arms thicken and its hands grow sharp claws. The creature's face is also distorting to become reptilian with red eyes and a wide mouth full of razor sharp teeth!


----------



## S'mon (Aug 12, 2011)

Initiative Rolls - Keena is 30' away from it, the other PCs are 50'-60' away from it through heavy undergrowth, so movement rate is halved - speed 30' > 15' move.


----------



## S'mon (Aug 12, 2011)

GM: Jonath, Kip and Lirael beat the creature on Init.  

Lirael:
As it transforms and rises from the log with clear murderous intent, Lirael swiftly raises her hand and a bolt of white light flies through the trees to strike the Shapechanger's chest.


----------



## S'mon (Aug 12, 2011)

GM: The creature does not seem badly affected as it closes on Keena.  Jonath & Kip can act (post) before it attacks Keena.  

Remember to resolve your actions yourself if possible, the Shapechanger has the following stats:

AC 15 (melee), 19 (ranged - due to cover from the trees, unless you're under 30' away)
Hit Points: 18/22
Save Fort +4 Ref +5 Will +4

Edit: If you Ready actions & wait until the creature is within 30'  - ie closer to Keena - before shooting at it, it will still be AC 19 due to the difficulty of shooting at it without hitting Keena, however it will have taken a -2 penalty to AC for charging, making that a net AC 17.


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Aug 12, 2011)

_Kip's hands hover near his daggers. He curses when the creature's small stature disappears and it looks really scary. Staying with what he does best, he draws daggers and makes for the shadows to attempt to get closer._


----------



## S'mon (Aug 12, 2011)

Artur Hawkwing said:


> _Kip's hands hover near his daggers. He curses when the creature's small stature disappears and it looks really scary. Staying with what he does best, he draws daggers and makes for the shadows to attempt to get closer._




GM: Kip sneaks like a gangly shadow through the trees.  He should be able to (sneak) attack it next round.


----------



## Patryn of Elvenshae (Aug 12, 2011)

Jonath Cailan:

Jonath's mouth momentarily opens in startlement when the goblinesque creature transforms and begins moving after Keena.  A moment of hesitation, and he acts - hoping that the creature has not yet seen him, and won't be expecting his attack.









*OOC:*



Do I treat myself as invisible to the creature for this attack, since I've successfully hidden?


----------



## S'mon (Aug 12, 2011)

Patryn of Elvenshae said:


> Jonath Cailan:
> 
> Jonath's mouth momentarily opens in startlement when the goblinesque creature transforms and begins moving after Keena.  A moment of hesitation, and he acts - hoping that the creature has not yet seen him, and won't be expecting his attack.
> 
> ...




GM: The creature is not aware of you at this time.  I'm counting the trees as cover not concealment, so you can make a ranged sneak attack at it once it comes within 30', which it will do right before it leaps on your Ranger, who is about 25' ahead of you.


----------



## Patryn of Elvenshae (Aug 12, 2011)

Jonath Cailan:









*OOC:*



Thanks!







Jonath pulls an arrow from his quiver and sights along it, carefully leading the lizard-thing until just the right moment.  With a snap, the arrow leaps from the bow, striking the creature.  Jonath can't tell, from his position, whether or not the arrow penetrated the creature's scaly hide, but the hit was fairly straight on.  The creature nevertheless continues its roaring charge towards the woodswoman, drawing too near for effective bow fire, so Jonath prepares to draw his rapier and charge in.

[Readying an action until it reaches sneak attack distance, and then firing as invisible - the correct AC should be denied Dex AC, but I don't know what that is [EDIT: But it doesn't matter anyway! .]


----------



## S'mon (Aug 12, 2011)

GM: The creature's DEX bonus is +1, its base flat-footed AC is 14. 

As the Shapechanger lunges at Keena, an arrow sprouts from its chest (at 11/22 hp). It snarls, black blood flecking its lips as it slashes at the Ranger...


----------



## S'mon (Aug 12, 2011)

GM: Keena jerks back in the nick of time, and a claw-blow that would have ripped half her face off instead slashes a gouge across her cheek.  

3 damage to Keena, she's at 6/9 hp.  All PCs may now act.  The monster's AC is currently 15-2=13.


----------



## AlphaSheWolf (Aug 12, 2011)

S'mon said:


> GM: Keena jerks back in the nick of time, and a claw-blow that would have ripped half her face off instead slashes a gouge across her cheek.
> 
> 3 damage to Keena, she's at 6/9 hp.  All PCs may now act.  The monster's AC is currently 15-2=13.




"YAH!!" Keena cries out a war cry as she draws her long sword (on hand weapon) and short sword (off hand weapon) and swings at the shapechanger, intent on bringing it down.


----------



## S'mon (Aug 12, 2011)

GM: The creature bats away her strikes as it moves in for the kill...


----------



## AlphaSheWolf (Aug 12, 2011)

S'mon said:


> GM: The creature bats away her strikes as it moves in for the kill...












*OOC:*


well unless my companions can kill this thing, looks like Keena is toast. maybe i should consider another character if that is allowed


----------



## S'mon (Aug 12, 2011)

AlphaSheWolf said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> well unless my companions can kill this thing, looks like Keena is toast. maybe i should consider another character if that is allowed




OOC: If they can't do 11 damage vs AC 13 between the 4 of them, then yes, that seems likely.  

GM: Lirael is delaying her action, not wanting to use another magic missile if her companions can take down the monster before it slays Keena.


----------



## Sekhmet (Aug 12, 2011)

Eric unslings his greatsword and moves in as quickly as he can through the underbrush (double move action, totaling 20'), yelling a challenge to the shapechanger in attempt to get it's attention diverted from his companion. 
 "Over here, fell creature! Fight me, you coward!"


----------



## S'mon (Aug 12, 2011)

Sekhmet said:


> Eric unslings his greatsword and moves in as quickly as he can through the underbrush (double move action, totaling 20'), yelling a challenge to the shapechanger in attempt to get it's attention diverted from his companion.
> "Over here, fell creature! Fight me, you coward!"




GM: You can charge it & attack it this round if you like.


----------



## Sekhmet (Aug 12, 2011)

S'mon said:


> GM: You can charge it & attack it this round if you like.












*OOC:*


While I would like to, I can't charge when my movement is impeded by terrain, and if I only make a single move action (to be allowed a standard action afterward), I can only move 10'. I'll write up an attack, but disregard it if you decide I could not make that action.







 With a mighty swing, Eric attempts to drive his insult home, missing the creature entirely in his vigor.


----------



## Cor Azer (Aug 13, 2011)

Paaq is momentarily stunned at the creature's transformation. _Sir Daven never spoke of creatures like this!_ Still, his friends were in danger, and Paaq's training kicked in.

Sensing little time, he forgoes his shield for now, drawing his longsword from its sheath. Holding it steady over his shoulder, he barrels through the underbrush of the path, lunging at the creature.









*OOC:*


 My understanding is that I can use my move and still charge the creature as long as I don't spend an action to ready my shield ( draw sword as part of move) 







Paaq's sword dives past the creature's claws, but it's gangly arms prevent a solid hit. Blood flies as the edge slices over its shoulder, but the one-time baker curses, sure the monster is barely hurt from the wound.









*OOC:*


 That should leave it at 7 gp


----------



## S'mon (Aug 13, 2011)

Sekhmet said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> While I would like to, I can't charge when my movement is impeded by terrain, and if I only make a single move action (to be allowed a standard action afterward), I can only move 10'. I'll write up an attack, but disregard it if you decide I could not make that action.
> ...




OOC: I'm not using the 'can't-charge if movement is hindered by terrain' rule here - you might have noticed I let the Shapechanger charge.


----------



## S'mon (Aug 13, 2011)

GM: Eric and Paaq charge forward to stand beside Keena, Paaq strikes it a solid blow (7/22 hp).  Lirael is ready to cast another MM, but delays.

Jonath & Kip can act again before the creature gets its full-round claw-claw-bite routine on Keena.  

Kip: Before the others could react, Kip had already vanished into the trees.  Kip can now appear behind the creature and sneak attack it from flank if desired (AC 13 and +2 to hit from flanking I believe).

Jonath: With 3 allies now between him and the creature, even if he moves it will have cover from his bow, and firing into melee w/out precise shot is another +4, would give it AC 13+8 = 21.  It's now aware of him so no sneak attack.


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Aug 15, 2011)

_Kip moves carefully just inside the fringe of the trees, moving from shadow to shadow. He watches his associates rally to Keena's aid. The distraction gives him just the opportunity he was searching for. Finally getting his attack vantage point as the...um...thing...momentarily shows it's back to his position, Kip springs forward like a great mountain lion pouncing upon its prey. A glint of steel flashes in each hand as he pounces forward, driving his hands down into the creature's back without a sound._









*OOC:*


+2 flanking bonus balances his to weapon attack style out to a 0 mod. Reminder, he also gets backstab bonus at +1d6 per attack







_The creature moves, preparing for its next attack as Kip springs forward, causing one dagger to miss it's target. The other strikes a solid blow, square into the creatures spine! For those who may not have seen him, the creature is  preparing another swipe and suddenly rears its head back, screaming. The claw reaching up jerks over its back. The thing turns around, grasping desperate at a dagger, lodged to the hilt in the middle of it's back, right in the spinal column! After a moment of flailing, the creature's voice suddenly ceases and it collapses to the ground in an unbreathing heap. Crouching behind where it had stood, a very self satisfied looking Kip has both hands on the ground, one knee on the ground and hunched over to be as short as he can make himself._









*OOC:*


Yeah, good question, do you want a confirmation roll on crit/threat? Do you just double the roll damage or roll twice? Didn't think it'd be necessary to ask.


----------



## Patryn of Elvenshae (Aug 15, 2011)

Jonath Cailan:

Jonath watches his arrow slam into the creature, momentarily checking its momentum, and then the melee is joined.  Hesitating momentarily, Jonath thinks about trying to force another arrow through and into the beast, but the flash of swords and claws is too chaotic, and he doesn't want to accidentally hit his allies.

That hesitation is enough for Kip to come out of nowhere, charging into the fight and attempting to place his daggers firmly into the beast's back.  The attack appears to be enough to bring down the creature, but Jonath tenses, prepared to spring forward in case it is not.









*OOC:*


I'm not sure how Kip's getting a move and two attacks, so on the off-chance that the second attack is disallowed ...


----------



## S'mon (Aug 15, 2011)

GM: Kip would have to move more than 5' to attack it in melee, so would only get 1 dagger attack, which on a roll of '4' would be a miss, sorry.  Even if you had hit it & done 7 damage that would have Staggered it (0 hp) not killed it, unless the crit confirmed.

Edit: My understanding on critical hits is that on a x2 crit you roll damage twice, rather than doubling a single roll.


----------



## Patryn of Elvenshae (Aug 16, 2011)

Jonath Cailan:









*OOC:*


So, just to be clear, I'm assuming that I am about 25' away from the monster, with my bow in-hand and no clear shot on the creature (e.g., I'll be taking the "firing into melee" penalty and the "soft cover from allies" penalty if I attempt a shot), and there's nowhere I can move to get rid of the cover?  Assuming "Yes," and that I can move so that I'm flanking with Kip (or anyone else, really) ... 







Suddenly, the creature rises back up and roars, throwing off Kip's attacks, and, as if in slow motion, Jonath watches Keena stumble momentarily off-balance, blood flying from her cheek, potentially offering a deadly opening to the creature - and Jonath curses, finding himself too far away, too slow, too untrained with his bow for the shot he needs to take ...

And with a yell, he grabs his bow with both hands, charges through the underbrush, and swings it mightily at the creature.









*OOC:*


Clubs are normally 1d6 weapons, so I figure an improvised, lighter club is probably 1d4?  Let me know if you want me to change it.  Of course, with a roll of 1 for the damage, I suspect you can make the damage die as small as you want and it won't matter. 







The bow catches the creature as it is rising, hissing and spitting, with a loud crack.  The scaly beast's eyes cross momentarily, and its legs go out from under it as it crashes back to the ground.


----------



## S'mon (Aug 16, 2011)

GM: Jonath could circle around through the trees, double-moving 30' to get a semi-clear shot: his allies would no longer block the shot next round, but he'd still have -4 for firing into melee.

I'll say he can move left, charge & hit it with the bow as an improvised club for d4+2, he can't sneak attack with it  because it's aware of him and he's not flanking it (Keena & Kip are flanking it).  So he does 3 damage to it, 4 hp left - the Shapechanger gets up again!

3 in 6 chance the bow breaks.


----------



## S'mon (Aug 16, 2011)

Should just have been 1 roll - '6' - the bow is still intact.

Lirael raises her hand and an energy bolt flies towards the beast...


----------



## S'mon (Aug 16, 2011)

The creature has 1 hp left!  Angered by Jonath shooting it then bashing it with his shortbow, it 5' steps away from Kip and Keena's flank, and full-attacks Jonath!  Claw-Claw-Bite...


----------



## S'mon (Aug 16, 2011)

The creature's fangs sink into Jonath's shoulder...


----------



## S'mon (Aug 16, 2011)

Jonath takes 4 damage, at 4/8.

Actions: Keena Paaq Eric, then Jonath Kip & Lirael again.

Current situation, each of you in a 5' square.  You can 5' step and move as normal.

Shapechanger - Kip 
Jonath - (empty 5' space)
Eric -  Keena  - Paaq
       (20 gap')
         Lirael

The Shapechanger 5' stepped out of the area marked as (empty 5' space).  It is now AC 15, and is threatening Kip & Jonath.  Eric could move left 10' then up & right 10' and get a flank with Kip without provoking an AoO.    Keena or Paaq could 5' step into the empty 5' space to attack it normally.  Paaq could move 20' around Kip to be in the space above Kip and attack it normally from there.

OOC: I will try to avoid unusual terrain effects in future.


----------



## Sekhmet (Aug 16, 2011)

Spurred on by his comrades cries of pain, Eric quickly shifts about the battlefield to move in behind the shapeshifter, flanking it with Kip.
He swears, failing to strike the creature once again. He wonders where his mind is that he would fail to remember his training this much when it comes to be necessary.


----------



## Cor Azer (Aug 16, 2011)

Realizing pure, brute strength isn't enough to fell this creature, Paaq carefully picks his way around Kip, keeping well away from its claws and readying his shield as he moves. With the creature finally surrounded, Paaq waits for just the right moment went it takes a quick glance behind it at Jonath, and then he dives in, plunging his longsword low at its belly.

The creature is too ready - too quick - though. A seemingly wayward clawed hand slaps down, sending the edge of Paaq's sword too low, thrusting in the empty space by its left knee.


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Aug 16, 2011)

S'mon said:


> GM: Kip would have to move more than 5' to attack it in melee, so would only get 1 dagger attack, which on a roll of '4' would be a miss, sorry.  Even if you had hit it & done 7 damage that would have Staggered it (0 hp) not killed it, unless the crit confirmed.
> 
> Edit: My understanding on critical hits is that on a x2 crit you roll damage twice, rather than doubling a single roll.












*OOC:*


Nuts. All that beautiful writing! Ah, well.  Sorry about the flub. I have played under GM's who have simply doubled the roll as opposed to having you roll two dice, so I don't simply assume that as the rule, I always ask.


----------



## S'mon (Aug 16, 2011)

GM OOC: Roxy (Keena) may not be able to post for a bit, so Kip & Jonath can go again now; if the creature is still alive Keena will go before it attacks again.

Current situation:

( 5' space) -  Paaq
Eric  -  Shapechanger   - Kip 
( 5' space) -Jonath - (5' space)
( 5' space) -(5' space) - Keena
(20 gap')
Lirael

Eric is flanking with Kip, Jonath is flanking with Paaq.


----------



## S'mon (Aug 16, 2011)

Artur Hawkwing said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Nuts. All that beautiful writing! Ah, well.  Sorry about the flub..




OOC: Yeah, sorry about that, I did feel bad denying your 2nd attack.


----------



## Patryn of Elvenshae (Aug 16, 2011)

Jonath Cailan:

Jonath lets out a gasping grunt of pain as the creature's fangs close over his shoulder and the beast worries at him like a dog with a rat.  Reaching across his body, Jonath pulls his sword from its sheath and smacks the scaled beast in the face with the guard, forcing it, momentarily at least, to let him go.  With a yell, Jonath attempts to follow through on his attack and skewer the beast, but at the last moment he sees Paaq's blade coming from behind the creature and is forced to sidestep awkwardly to avoid having his own leg impaled.  His blade goes wide of the creature's snarling, bloody-mouthed visage.









*OOC:*


Move action to draw, standard action to attack.  And, well, 50/50/90 strikes again.


----------



## S'mon (Aug 17, 2011)

S'mon said:


> OOC: Yeah, sorry about that, I did feel bad denying your 2nd attack.




Kip can attack now with 2 attacks this time.  Keena can also attack - if Roxy can't post by tomorrow I'll do her action myself.


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Aug 17, 2011)

S'mon said:


> OOC: Yeah, sorry about that, I did feel bad denying your 2nd attack.












*OOC:*


No sweat. Auditors in the office last week and this week, probably next week, so I might be a little flaky. Just correct me and move on.


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Aug 17, 2011)

_Kip's attempted ambush fails as the creature turned to deal with other, more visible threats. He curses aloud and resets himself. Moving in carefully this time he tries a high-low swipe with his daggers, right hand then left, hoping he can do so before anyone falls to this monstrosity._


----------



## S'mon (Aug 17, 2011)

GM: As the Shapechanger turns towards him, Kip drives his left dagger into the creature's stomach, up into its vitals (at 0/22 hp).  It lurches towards him, blood flecked on its lips.  He feels the stench of its fetid breath as a clawed hand reaches for his throat... Lirael hesitates to cast her last remaining Magic Missile at the dying monster...  Keena steps forward and lunges in with her blades...


----------



## S'mon (Aug 17, 2011)

OOC: I think Keena's to-hit numbers should be 2 pts higher, factoring in her STR bonus.  Attacks still miss though (7-1=6, 18-5=13).

A bolt of white light shoots from Lirael's hand and strikes the Shapechanger as it reaches for Kip - and finally it falls dead.


----------



## S'mon (Aug 17, 2011)

XP: 600/6 = 100 each.


----------



## Patryn of Elvenshae (Aug 17, 2011)

*OOC:*


Don't mind us, we're just over here being largely incompetent.


----------



## S'mon (Aug 17, 2011)

Lirael comes over, leaning on her longpear/staff.

"Well, that's it.  I'm out of magic missiles for the day.  I have only a few minor enchantments remaining."

She eyes the wounded (Keena & Jorath):

"How are you?  Can you continue?"


----------



## Patryn of Elvenshae (Aug 17, 2011)

Jonath Cailan:

Jonath rolls his shoulder around several times.  "Sore, but nothin' life-threatenin'."  He slides a hand along his collarbone, under the boiled leather of his armor, feeling for more significant damage.  Apart from a little blood where the beast's teeth penetrated a gap in his armor and pricked his skin, his arm seems fine.  "I think I'll want to wash this out - no tellin' what was in that thing's spit - and I'm thinkin' I'll have a wicked bruise come mornin', but I am good to go on.  Asides, I did get that healin' draft from the wizard, should I need it."

He kicks the expired *thing.*  "Damn ugly brute.  Now where's that rod you were carryin'?"


----------



## S'mon (Aug 17, 2011)

GM: Looking back to where the beast was sitting, you see the black rod on the ground.  But it now resembles little more than a dusty lunk of charcoal, not something that could be the haft of a magic warhammer.


----------



## Cor Azer (Aug 18, 2011)

"Now... Now that's oddly specific," says Paaq as he wipes the sweat from his brow. "A shapeshifting beast in this woods isn't that surprising consider the tales; posing as a weak creature to lure in the unsuspecting - tried and true ambush technique. But to be carrying a fake ebony rod? How many of the rare forest travelers would be looking for that dear en hammer like us?"

He grimaces. "This ambush was meant for us. Someone knows our mission, and is actively opposing us."

Taking the rag from his belt, Paaq cleans his blade as he pensively looks up and down the trail. "But who besides the wizard knows our quest, aside from the dead dwarf?"

"Have we been followed? Is someone watching us now?"


----------



## AlphaSheWolf (Aug 18, 2011)

*OOC:*


Thanks for posting for me Simon. adjusting to these meds for my back are about fun...will try to keep up, but should i fall behind you know why. i'm high on pain meds lol.
PS am i right in assuming that Keena is 6/9 on her hitpoints? if so here is my post. if she is lower than that, i will change accordingly







Keena was already binding the wounds the strange beast left upon her, "Or we have been set up and there is no hammer. What do we know about it anyway? I say take that rod just in case, but tread carefully from now on."


----------



## S'mon (Aug 18, 2011)

Cor Azer said:


> "Now... Now that's oddly specific," says Paaq as he wipes the sweat from his brow. "A shapeshifting beast in this woods isn't that surprising consider the tales; posing as a weak creature to lure in the unsuspecting - tried and true ambush technique. But to be carrying a fake ebony rod? How many of the rare forest travelers would be looking for that dear en hammer like us?"
> 
> He grimaces. "This ambush was meant for us. Someone knows our mission, and is actively opposing us."
> 
> ...




GM: Paaq can't see or hear anyone following him.


----------



## S'mon (Aug 18, 2011)

AlphaSheWolf said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Thanks for posting for me Simon. adjusting to these meds for my back are about fun...will try to keep up, but should i fall behind you know why. i'm high on pain meds lol.
> ...




GM: Keena is at 6/9 hp, Jonath is at 4/8 hp.


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Aug 18, 2011)

_Kip waves a hand before his face, the foul stench of the creature still lingering in his nostrils._

Dear Gods, what has that thing eaten recently, a zombie?

_While others deal with the rod turned lump of coal, Kip sets about the gruesome task of eyeballing the creature for anything it might be hiding upon it's grotesque countenance._









*OOC:*


Woohoo! I got to use a big word!  And by 'eyeballing' I mean 'searching'. Just to be clear.


----------



## S'mon (Aug 19, 2011)

GM: Kip finds nothing of value on the monster, just the tattered clothing it wore.

Eventually you continue north along the trail.

Time in Game: Day 2, 2.10pm

After a mile or so northward the trees are beginning to thin out and sunlight filters down making the forest look less menacing. To your left, just inside the line of trees, you can
see a sturdy looking chair made from the fallen trunk of an oak tree.  The trail branches here - one way continues north and a second fork heads east.


----------



## Cor Azer (Aug 19, 2011)

*OOC:*


A chair? Hmm... Is it carved out of the log/stump, or is it made of planks from an old log/stump?

Does it look moveable?

Does it look weather-beaten?

Is it positioned in such a way that it looks down any path in particular?


----------



## Sekhmet (Aug 19, 2011)

*OOC:*


"Countenance" means "face", so it does not make much sense for you to search it.
Which direction does the chair face?
How large is the chair?







"Keena, Jonath, take a look at that stump." Eric rolled his shoulder around a bit, giving it a gentle rub with his opposite hand. 
 He hasn't been speaking much since the last encounter, and what he has said has been muttered under his breath. 

 "Does anyone know how close we are to the river that dissects this forest in two? Geography was never my strong suit."


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Aug 19, 2011)

*OOC:*


I am aware of the meaning of countenance. It's called 'sense of humor' to point out the other word.







_Kip follows along and eyes the Tree Trunk Carved Into A Chair and quirks an eyebrow._

Hmm. Anyone want to bet that isn't naturally carved that way?

_He gives Eric a harsh look at this back, but pulls out the map, checking it for distance to the river._


----------



## S'mon (Aug 19, 2011)

Cor Azer said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> A chair? Hmm... Is it carved out of the log/stump, or is it made of planks from an old log/stump?
> ...




It's carved directly from the stump of a tree: it's not moveable, it's very weather-beaten.  It looks east, roughly down the eastern trail.


----------



## S'mon (Aug 19, 2011)

GM: The stump-chair would fit a man easily.



> _He gives Eric a harsh look at this back, but pulls out the map, checking it for distance to the river._




Good luck with that... 







Feel free to make your own trail maps as you explore the forest, like Fighting Fantasy adventurers in days of yore.


----------



## AlphaSheWolf (Aug 20, 2011)

Keena studies the chair and surrounding area in search of any clues about the chair or who built it. Biting on her inside cheek, she pushes cautiously on the seat of the chair to see if any traps or trapdoors are hidden within it.


----------



## S'mon (Aug 20, 2011)

AlphaSheWolf said:


> Keena studies the chair and surrounding area in search of any clues about the chair or who built it. Biting on her inside cheek, she pushes cautiously on the seat of the chair to see if any traps or trapdoors are hidden within it.




GM: The chair is completely solid, carved directly from the stump of the tree by axe and saw.  Keena finds no traps or trapdoors.


----------



## AlphaSheWolf (Aug 20, 2011)

*OOC:*


will be at our daughter's for the weekend. will be back home tomorrow evening. Simon feel free to move Keena around if needed







Still chewing on the inside of her cheek, Keena sits on the chair and looks in the direction it is facing.


----------



## S'mon (Aug 22, 2011)

AlphaSheWolf said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> will be at our daughter's for the weekend. will be back home tomorrow evening. Simon feel free to move Keena around if needed
> ...




GM: As Keena sits on the chair she feels a terrible sickening sensation - her very life force is being drained away!  

Fort save DC 15...


----------



## Cor Azer (Aug 22, 2011)

"Keena!" shouts Paaq as his friend's expression changes. He dives forward, hoping to tackle her from the seat.


----------



## S'mon (Aug 22, 2011)

Desperately Keena manages to raise from the chair, pale and shaking.  Part of her vitality has been drained into the cursed chair - forever...

GM: Keena loses 1d4 permananent CON.


----------



## S'mon (Aug 22, 2011)

Keena loses 4 points of permanent CON, putting her at CON 8 and 4/7 hp.


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Aug 22, 2011)

_Kip studies the map._

Near as I can figure, this map may not even be to any sort of scale. The more we can travel due north the better our chances of hitting the...

_His observation of the map is cut off by Paaq's yell. The map is hurridly tucked away as Keena visibly droops and otherwise looks as if sitting in this chair is a bad idea. He moves forward, stopping a step short as Keena gets up from the chair, pale and frail as a ghost._


----------



## Patryn of Elvenshae (Aug 22, 2011)

Jonath Cailan:

Jonath rushes over to Keena, trying to pull her away from the stump.  He looks back at it, and curses.  "What the hell kind of woods are these?"


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Aug 22, 2011)

_Kip shrugs at the rhetorical question._

All we need now is some girl in a red cape to come skipping along with a picnic basket, looking for her grandma's house and I'll mark it down as woods I intend to stay away from. Unless the pay offered is just too much to ignore.

_After speaking, he turns around as if half expecting to see a girl in a red hooded cloak standing behind him._

I suggest we keep moving. When it gets dark, who knows what sort of creepy things will come out.


----------



## S'mon (Aug 23, 2011)

GM: Paaq and Jonath help steady Keena, who is weak and shaking.

The afternoon sunlight shines through the treetops, the air is warm and a little humid.  Paths lead off to north and east.  You reckon the river must lie towards the north, so after Keena catches her breath you continue in that direction.

OOC: CR 1 encounter with nasty chair = 50 XP.

Time in Game: Day 2, 2.40pm

Party XP Tally:   300 XP
XP to Level: 1000

You have proceeded north a mile or so when the trees open out into a
small glade full of tall, 4ft. high, grass.


----------



## S'mon (Aug 23, 2011)

Jonath's keen hearing picks up the sound of dogs barking some distance away to the north, beyond the glade.  It looks like the trail probably continues beyond the glade, but it's hard to tell across the tall grass.


----------



## Cor Azer (Aug 23, 2011)

"Hrmm..." says Paaq. "Tall grass that's possibly hiding short hunting creatures is not something I generally relish." He strokes his chin as he looks around. "Any chance we could skirt the edge of the glade and pick up the trail on the other side?"


----------



## Patryn of Elvenshae (Aug 23, 2011)

Jonath Cailan:

"You're probably right, Paaq.  And that sounds like a whole pack of animals off to the north - I wouldn't want to be caught in the open with them and whatever might be waitin' for us here.  I might've called yeh a bit paranoid, but that was before we were ambushed by a deliberate trap an' before a tree stump tried to eat Keena."


----------



## Cor Azer (Aug 24, 2011)

"Trust me, Jonath, I don't like sounding like a paranoid, but it strikes me that whoever named this forest knew what they were talking about."


----------



## AlphaSheWolf (Aug 24, 2011)

*OOC:*


well sitting in the chair was a dumb idea lol







Keena steadies herself as best she can and listens to the distant barking trying to determine how far off it is.









*OOC:*


oops..the first knowledge should have been nature. sorry.


----------



## S'mon (Aug 24, 2011)

GM: It looks like you could work around the edge of the glade, though it would take some time, 20 minutes or so.

Keena listens to the faint barking, it sounds to her like hunting hounds, a long way off - maybe 200-300 yards.

Suddenly a wild boar bursts out of the grass in front of you, not 20' away!  Keena sees that it's wounded in the hindquarters, its red eyes glazed with fear.  A shiny ring is through its nose.  In panic it lowers its head to charge you...

(actions PCs - you can attack it, use skills, try to flee etc)


----------



## Cor Azer (Aug 24, 2011)

Paaq quickly readies his shield, interposing himself in a defensive crouch between the boar and his friends. "Keena, can you soothe this thing? I'd rather none of us be skewered."









*OOC:*


Total defense or combat expertise at 1, whichever is possible to help up my AC.


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Aug 24, 2011)

_Kip considers the charging ham sandwich which has had a bite taken out of it. Not a good thing. He decides to take the hard way out and steps quickly out of the path of the on rushing rack of ribs._

[sblock=ooc]Thumbs up if this post mad you a) laugh and/or b) hungry![/sblock]


----------



## Patryn of Elvenshae (Aug 24, 2011)

Jonath Cailan:

Jonath turns sidelong to the boar, and casually drops a hand to the arrows at his waist, counting them by touch.  "Aye, Keena - if you can calm this thin' down, that'd be a treat.  Nice piggie.  Niiiiiiiice piggie."


----------



## AlphaSheWolf (Aug 24, 2011)

S'mon said:


> GM: It looks like you could work around the edge of the glade, though it would take some time, 20 minutes or so.
> 
> Keena listens to the faint barking, it sounds to her like hunting hounds, a long way off - maybe 200-300 yards.
> 
> ...












*OOC:*


talk about the proverbial out of the pan into the fire







Keena takes a non-threatening stance and used a soft, cooing voice to try and settle the boar.  "Easy fella, we won't hurt you."


----------



## S'mon (Aug 25, 2011)

AlphaSheWolf said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> talk about the proverbial out of the pan into the fire
> ...




GM: Nice roll 

Something in Keena's words, or perhaps her elven ancestry's link with nature, reaches the fear and pain-addled brain of the wild boar.  It pauses a moment, then diverts course and runs east into the trees.

GM: Well done, CR 1 encounter = 50 XP without tons of combat rolls 
Party XP: 350/1000.

The sound of the hounds is growing fainter as they seem to be moving quickly away from you, and in a few moments is gone entirely.

You work your way around the edge of the clearing, alert for danger, and after 20 minutes (ca 3pm) re-enter the forest, continuing north.

3.30pm

Another mile or so north brings you to a 4-way crossroads, with tracks going north, east and west.  Looking west you can see a faint smoke trail rising above the treetops, as from a chimney or campfire a few hundred yards westward.  The trail to the east winds into dark woods.  To the north the ground slopes downwards, and you can just make out a glimmer of what might be water.  Listening, you can hear the faint sound of rushing, thunderous water to the north, as from a waterfall, still a good distance away.


----------



## Cor Azer (Aug 25, 2011)

After the boar trundles off in another direction, Paaq breathes a sigh of relief. "Well done, Keena. I much prefer my bacon on a spit than using one..." He slings his shield, as he walks past Kip. "Careful how you get this belly worked up. Might be your turn to fry up some breakfast soon," he says with a smile.

When the group arrives at the crossroads, Paaq stares curiously at the smoke. "I'd suggest the firepit/chimney smoke; again, since there may be people willing to talk to us, but given the witch from earlier, I won't be offended if I'm out voted."


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Aug 25, 2011)

_Kip mutters a response to Paaq, grumpy but perhaps good naturedly delivered._

I don't think you could handle my cooking. Probably tastes too much like meat for you.

_He shrugs his shoulders and returns the kinda useful kinda useless map to his pocket, following. Upon arriving at the intersection, the map is out again, for what use it is._

Hmm. Anyone want to place a wager on that being the river?

_He points at the map, the squiggly line with the word 'River' scrawled next to it._

With the luck we've been having, we're bound to have good luck at some point. Might as well check it out. We should be roughly near the middle of this Gods forsaken forest, so finding a centralized spot to search for those we're after might not be a bad idea. Though perhaps our resident tracks expert might have a recommendation.


----------



## Patryn of Elvenshae (Aug 25, 2011)

Jonath Cailan:









*OOC:*


Woo!  Keena pulls out the big guns!






Jonath's hands relax away from his quiver, and he breathes a quick sigh of relief.  "Thanks, Keena - I remember hearin' you're supposed to use a spear when huntin' boar, and here's me without polearm to my name."  His eyes twinkle mischeviously and his mouth quirks in a small smile, but he plows on. "I wonder if that was a band of huntin' dogs, and whether we'll meet their masters at some later time."

Upon reaching the crossroads, Jonath laughs.



			
				Paaq said:
			
		

> "I'd suggest the firepit/chimney smoke; again, since there may be people willing to talk to us, but given the witch from earlier, I won't be offended if I'm out voted."




"Aye, what are the chances that we find another witch with murder in her eyes just happenin' to be waitin' for us?  Don' answer - it's by way of bein' a rhetorical question.  I say we check it out.  If aught else, it's gettin' a bit on in the day, an' we should think about findin' a place to stop."


----------



## S'mon (Aug 25, 2011)

GM: You decide to check out the origin of the smoke trail, and take the western track.  After about 1/4 mile you see ahead of you the path leads to the door of a well-maintained wooden hut; piles of logs are drying in an open-sided shed to one side.  A few chickens scratch in the dirt outside a chicken-coop. 

The hut is dome shaped and has a single window and door.

Approaching cautiously, through the window you catch sight of a large, very muscular bronze-skinned man, bare-chested, flexing his arm muscles as he talks to somebody out of sight:

"None can match my strength!  I am the mightiest..."

He doesn't seem to have noticed your approach.


----------



## AlphaSheWolf (Aug 26, 2011)

Keena signals for the others to draw near her and then says in a low whisper, "There is obviously someone or someones in that hut with him. I suggest that I approach the hut alone. A weak, lost maiden to draw him out. We should find out soon enough if he is a hostile or a friendly. Just know, that if he proves hostile, I'm depending on you to come to my aid."

If the group agrees to this ploy, Keena will hand her weapons over (all but her dagger) to one of them and head towards the hut.


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Aug 26, 2011)

_Kip listens to the suggestion and immediately shakes his head._

Someone else should do it. You're still weakened from your encounter with the tree-trunk-chair. That's a risk we shouldn't take.


----------



## Cor Azer (Aug 26, 2011)

"I agree with Kip," says Paaq as he shakes his head. "A ploy of that sort isn't needed, and if it fails, our deception may cause further distrust. We should approach openly, but wary." He sighs, "Someone in this wood must appreciaye that not everyone is out to get them!"

He turns to the paladin. "Eric, are we too far away for you to get a sense of any evil present?" He chuckles a bit ironically, given his last statement.


----------



## S'mon (Aug 26, 2011)

GM: You approach within 60'; Eric cannot detect any Evil from the hut, and tells the others.  The man has now moved out of sight of the window.  It seems you still have not been noticed.


----------



## AlphaSheWolf (Aug 27, 2011)

S'mon said:


> GM: You approach within 60'; Eric cannot detect any Evil from the hut, and tells the others.  The man has now moved out of sight of the window.  It seems you still have not been noticed.




Keena moves silently towards the window where they spotted the man and listens for any conversation.


----------



## S'mon (Aug 27, 2011)

Keena approaches...


----------



## S'mon (Aug 27, 2011)

Keena reaches the window.  The man is still talking.

"So, it shall soon be time to cook my dinner, and then I shall partake of your womanly delights!  You cost me a pretty penny, those Mirewater dwarves drive a hard bargain!  You had best be worth it, or I'll return you to them!"

Looking in the window, Keena sees a comfortably furnished, rustic chamber, a bed piled with furs, flames crackle merrily in the fireplace.  The man is addressing an attractive nude woman with auburn hair, she's kneeling by the bed with her hands in her lap and regarding him nervously.  She is wearing only a leather slave collar.


----------



## Cor Azer (Aug 28, 2011)

*OOC:*


Is a slave trade a known issue in the area? Black market, or open secret?


----------



## S'mon (Aug 28, 2011)

Cor Azer said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Is a slave trade a known issue in the area? Black market, or open secret?




GM: The Mirewater dwarves are known to trade in slaves.  Slavery is only illegal in the goodly Vale of Willow far to the south, but there are few slaves in most places; Allansia is generally too wild and unpopulated for there to be much demand for slaves.  Lawful Good powers tend to disapprove of slavery.


----------



## Cor Azer (Aug 29, 2011)

*OOC:*


Assuming the scene in the hut is somehow relayed back to the rest of us...







Paaq digs his knuckles into his mouth to prevent a string of curses. A long, deep sigh does little to cool his anger, but at least he can speak rationally. "I despise slavery. That one person should deem themselves in such control..." He pauses, trying to keep a level, calm tone. "We must intervene. Whether the lass was lawfully bought or no, I cannot believe it could be her wish to remain here like this."

He loosens his sword in its sheath, but does not draw it yet. He does sling his shield upon his forearm.

"I would give the man a chance to release her, but I will not willing leave her behind should he refuse a bloodless end."


----------



## Patryn of Elvenshae (Aug 29, 2011)

Jonath Cailan:

Jonath watches warily as Keena approaches the window, where she pauses, apparently listening closely.  He hisses quietly, attempting to get her attention, and makes a questioning shrug: What's she found?  What's the plan?


----------



## AlphaSheWolf (Aug 30, 2011)

*OOC:*


sorry for not posting earlier. spent the weekend at the daughter's. didn't know that was going to happen. then when i got home found the cats had a field day with walking on the keyboard and pulling plugs out of the pc and surge protector. so spent much of the day defragging and reconnecting the pc









S'mon said:


> Keena reaches the window.  The man is still talking.
> 
> "So, it shall soon be time to cook my dinner, and then I shall partake of your womanly delights!  You cost me a pretty penny, those Mirewater dwarves drive a hard bargain!  You had best be worth it, or I'll return you to them!"
> 
> Looking in the window, Keena sees a comfortably furnished, rustic chamber, a bed piled with furs, flames crackle merrily in the fireplace.  The man is addressing an attractive nude woman with auburn hair, she's kneeling by the bed with her hands in her lap and regarding him nervously.  She is wearing only a leather slave collar.




Keena felt her blood boil at the sight of the enslaved woman. She was generally a live and let live type of person, but slavery was not one of those things. She quietly tells the others what she sees inside the hut. Then prepares her bow. 









*OOC:*


Keena will stay where she is at if the other decide to go inside to rescue the girl. she will use her bow and snipe at the man through the window if things go bad


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Aug 30, 2011)

_Kip looks at the reactions of his companions and speaks in a low voice, so as not to be overheard from inside, his tone stern, though not harsh._

Who are we to stand here and pass judgement on this guy? It doesn't look as if he's mistreated her from what you said, no bruises, blood and the like. Because this guy doesn't meet your moral standards you're going to rush in, brutally slay him and then do what with the woman? Not like we can simply take her across the street and drop her off at an orphanage or something. Someone else we have to expend our limited supplies to protect and feed, in the middle of a Gods forsaken forest with who knows what kind of nasty creatures stumbling about who might make a meal of her.

_Kip pauses for a breath._

Look. I'm not a big fan of slavery of certain types, but at the same time, I'm practical. Is rushing in there in a blind murderous fury what you really want to do? Because that's what you are proposing we do. If he attacked us first, stunned one of us with an evil eye or something, that's provocation, but, rushing in there just because you dont like the fact that he has done something you find distasteful, despite it being perfectly legal...

_Each time he says the word 'Murder' he seems to hesitate a moment._

We need to be cautious. We need shelter for the night, but I wont participate in killing a man who is just innocently going about his business within his own house.

_A Rogue saying such a thing? Unheardof! Yet there it had been said. Kip crosses his arms as if to say that is the end of his argument._


----------



## Cor Azer (Aug 30, 2011)

"I am not advocating 'blind murderous fury', although my ire is raised when someone is subjected to such treatment." Paaq grits his teeth, trying his utmost to keep an even tone. "And I find it ill-argued to, possibly intentionally, misconstrue my statements as such."

He wipes his brow and looks off to the distance to recollect his thoughts.

"Look, I'm not so naive as to think the group of us will agree on every moral issue we encounter. Songs tell of great friends going on great adventures, but that's only because arguments make for poor tales - reality is much more difficult."

"But I cannot abide slavery. It is not a legal issue for me; it's a moral, an ethical issue. To so completely deny another person even the right of making their own way in the world... I cannot... Stand by without action."

Paaq gestures at the building. "If he so desires that woman, why not wed her? Offer her the full rights and privileges of marriage. But if she chooses to leave, then she should be given that chance."

"Hells below! Even if she chooses to stay, at least she was given the choice! I don't understand it, but there are some people who enjoy no existence except to act as some sort of puppet in a make-believe world for those wanting to escape the drudgery of their real life."

He sighs, leveling his tone. "'All evil needs to survive is for good people to do nothing.' I cannot leave without knowing the woman chooses to stay of her own free-will. I have no desire to harm the man, but if she wants to leave, we should give her that chance."


----------



## AlphaSheWolf (Aug 30, 2011)

Keena did not voice her opinion, but by her subtle expression it was clear she supported Paaq's  argument. *Well except for one thing# Keena thinks to herself *all slavers and slave owners need to be killed on the spot like rabid dogs* Keena keeps this thought to herself instead of sharing it with the others. Instead, she takes a deep breath and prepares herself for what must be done. Knotching an arrow into her bow, Keena quickly rises up from where she is kneeling beneath the window and fires (She will be using Point Blank Shot)









*OOC:*


sorry boys, but zero tolerance is zero tolerance


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Aug 30, 2011)

_Kip expected such a response from Paaq, and seemed prepared to bring a response, but his point is rendered moot as Keena levers herself up again to face the window and quick as a whisker draws and shoots. He curses aloud, and rather sufficiently covers most of the Pantheon in one four word sentence. The die is now cast, and he has a decision to make. To step back and let what may happen, happen or to prepare himself to defend his comrades. Even as he debates the situation his instinct kicks in and he looks for somewhere not to be seen, a pocket of shadow into which he can attempt to hide. However, even as he steps into a nearby pocket of shadow, he is still clearly visible, crouching and scowling, his right hand on the handle of one of his daggers._


----------



## AlphaSheWolf (Aug 30, 2011)

*OOC:*


oops, used wrong die for dmg, will reroll


----------



## Cor Azer (Aug 31, 2011)

Paaq barely registered Keena's action at first, merely noting her nodding agreement before looking to Eric, Lirael, and Jonath for their opinions. _Huh,_ he thinks. _Why notch an arr... ?!_

"Ow?! Hells below!"

Paaq knows he isn't fast enough to stop the arrow's flight, so he doesn't bother trying. Briefly, he wonders what could have so traumatized her to force such an action, but then decides it doesn't matter; he would support her in her cause as best he could.

Slowly, Paaq draws his sword, readying himself for a response from the hut.


----------



## Patryn of Elvenshae (Aug 31, 2011)

Jonath Cailan:









*OOC:*


I like that your 1d8+3 damage roll nearly beat out your 3d20 damage roll.  Hooray for strange probabilities!









			
				Paaq said:
			
		

> He sighs, leveling his tone. "'All evil needs to survive is for good people to do nothing.' I cannot leave without knowing the woman chooses to stay of her own free-will. I have no desire to harm the man, but if she wants to leave, we should give her that chance."




Jonath nods. "Aye - I don't think we should leave her here, either - I think we could, perhaps, convince the man to let her go.  He seems like he could be reasonable enough, and, at worst, we'll just be forced to buy her from him and free her ourownselves.  In fact, I have a plan.  We should ..."

*thunk*


----------



## AlphaSheWolf (Aug 31, 2011)

Patryn of Elvenshae said:


> Jonath Cailan:
> 
> 
> 
> ...












*OOC:*


So very true. I was pleasantly surprised. Guess the Gods of Probability decided to look favorably upon me


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Sep 1, 2011)

AlphaSheWolf said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> So very true. I was pleasantly surprised. Guess the Gods of Probability decided to look favorably upon me












*OOC:*


Karma.


----------



## S'mon (Sep 1, 2011)

Cor Azer said:


> there are some people who enjoy no existence except to act as some sort of puppet in a make-believe world for those wanting to escape the drudgery of their real life.




OOC: That made me laugh.


----------



## S'mon (Sep 1, 2011)

AlphaSheWolf said:


> Keena did not voice her opinion, but by her subtle expression it was clear she supported Paaq's  argument. *Well except for one thing# Keena thinks to herself *all slavers and slave owners need to be killed on the spot like rabid dogs* Keena keeps this thought to herself instead of sharing it with the others. Instead, she takes a deep breath and prepares herself for what must be done. Knotching an arrow into her bow, Keena quickly rises up from where she is kneeling beneath the window and fires (She will be using Point Blank Shot)
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Keena's surprise attack strikes the man in the left flank, badly wounding him (OOC: but 8 dmg not 10, you don't have a Mighty bow so you don't add your STR to the damage).  He yells in shock and anger, grasping the arrow as it protrudes from his body, looks to the window and grabs up a hand axe...


----------



## S'mon (Sep 1, 2011)

S'mon said:


> Keena's surprise attack strikes the man in the left flank, badly wounding him.  He yells in shock and anger, grasping the arrow as it protrudes from his body, looks to the window and grabs up a hand axe...




As the man raises the axe to throw, like lightning, Keena gets off a second shot...


----------



## S'mon (Sep 1, 2011)

Keena's shot misses as the man ducks, the arrow lodges in the wooden wall behind him.  He steps to the window and throws his axe at her.


----------



## S'mon (Sep 1, 2011)

The deadly axe strikes Keena in the head, she falls poleaxed at -6 hp/7.

Looking out the window the man sees the rest of Keena's party, and blinks in surprise.

All other PCs can now act (no need to roll init) in posting order, whether to attack or do something else.  The man is AC 10 but has cover from the window, so effectively AC 14.  He's at 4/12 hp.


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Sep 1, 2011)

_Kip watches the two arrows fly, and is a bit taken aback when the axe swings from the window and nearly cleaves Keena in two. He considers for a half second what to do. With a sigh he turns and moves around the small hut to the front door. He takes the knob in hand and attempts to open the door._


----------



## Patryn of Elvenshae (Sep 1, 2011)

Jonath Cailan:

As Keena collapses bonelessly to the ground, Jonath mutters to himself, "I hope the gods won't call this murder," and he steps into view of the window, draws an arrow of his own, and sends it into the building.

Unfortunately, his aim is slightly off, and the arrow impacts on the windowsill with a loud "chunk."

Thinking quickly, Jonath calls out to the man.  "Come out peacefully and unarmed by the order of King Pindar; you are under arrest for illegal traffickin' in slaves!"


----------



## Cor Azer (Sep 2, 2011)

*OOC:*


Sounds like the guy is just inside the window, so proceding with the idea that a melee attack is feasible through cover.







"Keena! Someone help her!"

Paaq briefly considers the potion in his belt pouch, but decides he can do more good confronting the musclebound slave-owner. His legs coil beneath him, and then explode, driving him across the remaining distance to the window, the tip of his sword aiming for the man's throat...

And the blade slips in, almost too easily for Paaq's taste. The muscled man falls back, feebly clutching at the blood spurting from his neck. Unaccustomed to such meager defenses, Paaq barely stops before slamming his shoulder into the window frame, and his swordtip hangs in the air dripping blood for a moment, before Paaq realises the full extent of what he did.

After a moment, he shakes his head to refocus, abd turns back to the group.

"Keena? Is she alive?"


----------



## AlphaSheWolf (Sep 2, 2011)

*OOC:*


hi Simon. i'm in washington at my brothers and having a bear of a time understanding his pc...it really doesn't like to give me the full page of enworld, so i don't think i will be able to post while i'm here since it cuts about 1/3 of the text boxes off. please feel free to do what needs to be done with Keena. seen where she is knocked out..sigh...but i plays em likes i sees em lol. if she kicks the bucket, i will come up with something new when i get back home which should be either sunday night or monday morning, depending on when my brother gets back. to the rest of you...howdy and have fun


----------



## S'mon (Sep 2, 2011)

Artur Hawkwing said:


> _Kip watches the two arrows fly, and is a bit taken aback when the axe swings from the window and nearly cleaves Keena in two. He considers for a half second what to do. With a sigh he turns and moves around the small hut to the front door. He takes the knob in hand and attempts to open the door._




GM: The door opens - Kip hears a *thunk* to his right and turns to see the big man's body hit the ground in a spray of blood.  He's clearly dead.  A large two-handed woodsman's axe leans against the doorframe.  Over by the bed, the nude auburn-haired woman with the slave collar regards Kip fearfully.

OOC: CR 1 - 50 XP.


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Sep 2, 2011)

_Kip eyes the fallen man a moment, then sighs. He turns his eyes toward the woman, notes the look of fear and makes sure his daggers are in their sheaths and slowly moves his hands away from them._ 

My associates do not mean you any harm. In fact their goal is to give you your freedom. Do you understand?

_The question isn't in a belittling manner, but more the manner one would used when dealing with a frightened person who might be on the verge of hysteria. Other than raising his hands he doesn't move any further into the room yet, not wanting to scare her any further._


----------



## S'mon (Sep 2, 2011)

The woman looks at Kip and nods, still fearful.


----------



## Patryn of Elvenshae (Sep 2, 2011)

Jonath Cailan:

Jonath drops his bow and runs toward Keena, pulling the healing flask from his belt and kneeling quickly at her side.  Smearing some of the blood away from her mouth and nose, he tilts her head back and, after ripping the stopper off the container with his teeth, pours it down her throat.

"Come on, Keena.  Come on."


----------



## S'mon (Sep 2, 2011)

GM: Keena is still unconscious, stable at -1 hp.


----------



## Cor Azer (Sep 5, 2011)

"I have a healing potion as well, if it'll help Keena," offers Paaq. "Although we may want to save some magic for tomorrow. Do you think we can rest in this hut for a while for Keena to recoup?"

He turns to Eric, "Do paladins of your order have any healing abilities?"


----------



## S'mon (Sep 5, 2011)

Cor Azer said:


> "I have a healing potion as well, if it'll help Keena," offers Paaq. "Although we may want to save some magic for tomorrow. Do you think we can rest in this hut for a while for Keena to recoup?"
> 
> He turns to Eric, "Do paladins of your order have any healing abilities?"




OOC: Eric's player is away, I'll RP him as necessary until his return.

Eric:
"The great Paladins can heal through Laying On of hands... But I have not achieved such power. Yet."

He looks at Keena, then at the hut.

"That man was not Evil... you should not have killed him."

Lirael has been looking very troubled too.  She looks west, beyond the hut, then turns to the others.

"It looks like the trees open out to the west - that must be the forest verge.  I am leaving now - I cannot countenance the slaying of random forest folk.  Eric, will you escort me to the nearest village?"

Eric looks uneasy, but nods...

OOC: Unless stopped, Lirael & Eric will leave now.  Eric can return if/when his player does.


----------



## Cor Azer (Sep 5, 2011)

"I'm sorry you feel that way, Lirael. We will miss your company," Paaq nods respectfully, but wgen he lifts his head, his eyes are full of conviction. "But don't mistake our actions. This was not a random person. We did not waylay a traveller without provocation. That man, to all eyes, was a slave-keeper - an act I can't accept, and frankly, am surprised that you seem to be able to. I did not wish him death, but I also stand firm beside my friends. Somethimg about this slave-keeper truly shook our friend - your friend too - abd it is our job to stand beside her and aid her in any way we can."

On his own cue, Paaq fishes out his healing potion, handing it to Jonath.

"We would gladly enjoy your company going forward, but if you cannot abide ours, then I wish you well."









*OOC:*


To S'mon: bit irked that Lirael would have such an extreme reaction - leaving the group - when you never gave a hint of what she was thinking while we were discussing what to do. But we'll roll with whatever punches are thrown at us...


----------



## S'mon (Sep 6, 2011)

Lirael heads west out of the forest, escorted by Eric.  Administering the clw potion to Keena, she wakes at full hp.


----------



## S'mon (Sep 6, 2011)

Cor Azer said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> To S'mon: bit irked that Lirael would have such an extreme reaction - leaving the group - when you never gave a hint of what she was thinking while we were discussing what to do. But we'll roll with whatever punches are thrown at us...




OOC: She didn't know that Keena was going to start shooting, obviously if she'd known she would have objected.   Slavery is legal in Chalice, though not common - like I said, it's only illegal in the Vale of Willow well south of here.  I wouldn't call it an extreme reaction to murder. 

GM: The dead man has 7gp on him, and a potion vial marked 'Levitation'.  There's a pile of furs in the hut that would be worth around 25gp if sold.  It's now 4pm.


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Sep 6, 2011)

_Kip is, for a time, oblivious to what transpires outside, instead trying to ease the poor woman's fears as best as he can while trying to deal with his own trepidation. He will look at her ankles, wrists and neck, looking for chains, cuffs or other restraints. If any exist he will seek a key, probably on the man's person. If not he will extend his hand slowly toward her, palm up and hand open_

It is best if we distance ourselves from this place. you can come with us if you want. You're free now.


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Sep 6, 2011)

S'mon said:


> OOC: She didn't know that Keena was going to start shooting, obviously if she'd known she would have objected.   Slavery is legal in Chalice, though not common - like I said, it's only illegal in the Vale of Willow well south of here.  I wouldn't call it an extreme reaction to murder.
> 
> GM: The dead man has 7gp on him, and a potion vial marked 'Levitation'.  There's a pile of furs in the hut that would be worth around 25gp if sold.  It's now 4pm.












*OOC:*


I believe Kip did mention that it would be considered murder (and coming from a rogue, they should know). Keena, however, was playing to her character's weakness, and did so well. Though the whole thing is tasteless to Kip, he is concentrating on getting the woman to decide if she is going to travel with them or not and will accept whatever decision comes, but note he will *NOT* be taking responsibility for her. That falls to Paaq and Keena, and if she comes along, he'll make no bones about that.


----------



## Cor Azer (Sep 6, 2011)

S'mon said:


> OOC: She didn't know that Keena was going to start shooting, obviously if she'd known she would have objected.   Slavery is legal in Chalice, though not common - like I said, it's only illegal in the Vale of Willow well south of here.  I wouldn't call it an extreme reaction to murder.












*OOC:*


That's fair. It was moreso that her position re: slavery wasn't mentioned before, ie: no thoughts on our plan before Keena acted. But your right, there wasn't really much time for talk.

I guess I was under the mistaken impression that Chalice was just the place we left, and not necessarily the place that oversees this forest; ie, the forest was more-or-less lawless. As such, I wasn't considering it murder; I know it wouldn't be justified by self-defense since Keena attacked him first, but I'd argue it justifiable under protection of another (the slavegirl); it'd be up to the courts if my argument was good enough.


----------



## AlphaSheWolf (Sep 6, 2011)

Artur Hawkwing said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> I believe Kip did mention that it would be considered murder (and coming from a rogue, they should know). Keena, however, was playing to her character's weakness, and did so well. Though the whole thing is tasteless to Kip, he is concentrating on getting the woman to decide if she is going to travel with them or not and will accept whatever decision comes, but note he will *NOT* be taking responsibility for her. That falls to Paaq and Keena, and if she comes along, he'll make no bones about that.












*OOC:*


I was also playing true to alignment as I see it. She cannot abide slavery, as it steals freedom from those enslaved. Be glad I don't have a Chaotic Neutral character lol. Upset many folk on Simon's Ea list years ago when I played one.


----------



## AlphaSheWolf (Sep 6, 2011)

Keena's eyes fluttered open. Slowly she sits up, testing her arms, legs and then stands brushing dirt and leaves off of her. Without a word, she picks up her dropped bow and heads into the hut.

Smiling at the slavegirl, she sits crosslegged in front of her.

"You are free now," Keena says. "I understand your situation. No man or woman should deny another their freedom. My mother's tribe was all but wiped out by slavers and I have no love for their ilk. I pledge my sword and bow to protect you until you can be returned to your people."


----------



## Cor Azer (Sep 6, 2011)

"Godspeed, Lirael and Eric, may your road be easier than ours."

Paaq stands watching the pair leave for a moment before shaking his head and remembering what this incident is about.

"Kip, how is the girl? Is she okay?"

From the corner of his eye, he sees Keena stir now that the potion has taken effect. Anger sneaks into his voice as he addresses her, "That was thoughtlessly done, Keena. To free this woman - however right that was - should not allow you to enslave us to your own convictions. In seeking her freedom, you have denied us our own."

He seethes for a moment, trying to cool down.

"There were other options, Keena."

He waves his hands, and paces away to calm down.

"There were other options."


----------



## AlphaSheWolf (Sep 6, 2011)

Cor Azer said:


> "Godspeed, Lirael and Eric, may your road be easier than ours."
> 
> Paaq stands watching the pair leave for a moment before shaking his head and remembering what this incident is about.
> 
> ...




Turning cold, dead eyes, Keena said, "If you had seen the devastation I have seen that slavers leave behind after ransacking a village of peace loving folks, you would not think so. Slavers use violence to strip others of their freedom. Slave owners condone this violence by buying slaves. They only understand violence. So violence they get from my hand."

She then refocuses her gaze upon the woman. "I am called Keena, what is your name?"


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Sep 6, 2011)

AlphaSheWolf said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> I was also playing true to alignment as I see it. She cannot abide slavery, as it steals freedom from those enslaved. Be glad I don't have a Chaotic Neutral character lol. Upset many folk on Simon's Ea list years ago when I played one.












*OOC:*


You play the alignment well.  I can only assume you play them all equally well.


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Sep 6, 2011)

_Kip steps away as his offered hand is passed by without any acknowledgement. He smirks, but shrugs and turns._

This one is your responsibility. Though I dare say her opinion of us may not be much more than that of one of the very hordes you are talking about. Did we, I mean you, not just slay her lawful, how much ever we may not agree with it, owner in cold blood? I will have nothing to do with care of her. You and...

_He points toward Paaq, as well as he can, anyway_

..him are responsible for her.

_With that he turns on his heel and heads back outside, leaving the, in his mind, fools, to deal with the problem they have now created. Despite the fact he can't really make much from it, Kip pulls the map out and tries to orient himself to the sound of the river. He blinks as he just realizes..._

Wait, where'd the spell girl go? And the other guy? Lirael and Eric?

_He blinks, then shrugs._

Probably scouting or something. Speaking of which...

_He lowers the map, looking around for shelter other than the small cabin._

Guess another night under the stars wouldn't hurt much.

_He shrugs and wanders a few steps from the cabin, looking the forest over, more keeping himself busy than anything else, picking out a place here or a place there where the forest is just close enough to the small clearing to give him good cover, perhaps looking for a small storage shed of some sort, or a small barn or stable._


----------



## S'mon (Sep 6, 2011)

Cor Azer said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> That's fair. It was moreso that her position re: slavery wasn't mentioned before, ie: no thoughts on our plan before Keena acted. But your right, there wasn't really much time for talk.
> ...




Chalice doesn't oversee the Forest of Doom.  Jurisdiction does not affect the morality of the act.  In any case Allansians have a hazy concept of _ius solis_ at best, _ius sanguinis_ is more common (says the lawyer).


----------



## Cor Azer (Sep 6, 2011)

S'mon said:


> Chalice doesn't oversee the Forest of Doom.  Jurisdiction does not affect the morality of the act.  In any case Allansians have a hazy concept of _ius solis_ at best, _ius sanguinis_ is more common (says the lawyer).












*OOC:*


I have vowed to never knowingly argue with a lawyer, so I'll stipulate to the facts as you deem them


----------



## AlphaSheWolf (Sep 7, 2011)

Artur Hawkwing said:


> _Kip steps away as his offered hand is passed by without any acknowledgement. He smirks, but shrugs and turns._
> 
> This one is your responsibility. Though I dare say her opinion of us may not be much more than that of one of the very hordes you are talking about. Did we, I mean you, not just slay her lawful, how much ever we may not agree with it, owner in cold blood? I will have nothing to do with care of her. You and...
> 
> ...




Before Kip has a chance to leave the hut, Keena says coldly, her back turned to him, "Wait until you family and friends are taken by slavers and your elders murdered by them before you judge me. Then and only then do you have the right to condemn my actions."


----------



## Patryn of Elvenshae (Sep 7, 2011)

Jonath Cailan:

Jonath stands by the doorway, listening to the argument between Kip, Paaq, and Keena.  In his heart, he leans more towards Keena's point of view, and yet ... Well, and yet Paaq had a point.  Blood was not the only solution here, by any stretch of the imagination.  Still, though, the poor woman is ... was? ... a slave, and there was little doubt of the man's intentions; and if she'd've chosen "No," given her druthers, well, then, we all know what that would mean, so, really, it was more a slightly pre-emptive form of frontier justice.

And yet, the group was perfectly willing to leave that pirate to his fate, rather than murder him in cold blood, and there was much and more blood on his hands; should I have said more, then?  Should I have tried harder to get the man to condemn himself out of his own mouth?  In failing to tell the rest of the group more about him, did I commit a greater evil than Keena's brash arrow?  Was I any better than she?

Shaking his head, Jonath returns his thoughts to the present.  "Kip, Lirael and Eric left.  They could not abide, as they saw it, cold-blooded murder - keeping a slave not enough, to their consciences, to warrant death.  I can't say that they were wrong entire, but, well, here we are regardless.  Will you help me with the body?  We can give the man a burial, at least.  That will give Keena and the girl some time to cool, and I would think that removin' the man from the girl's sight can't but help.  Also, it's gettin' on t'wards evenin' - the sun'll be settin' soon, and a real roof beats a roof o' trees, in my mind."


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Sep 7, 2011)

AlphaSheWolf said:


> Before Kip has a chance to leave the hut, Keena says coldly, her back turned to him, "Wait until you family and friends are taken by slavers and your elders murdered by them before you judge me. Then and only then do you have the right to condemn my actions."




_Kip freezes at the voice. He stands stiffly_

It is not I who have judged. It is not I who has killed in cold blood. You should be careful whom you judge without knowledge, Keena. I know far more of the loss of those close to you and the coldness of murder than you might suspect.

_He emerges and does as stated above until Jonath approaches with answer to his questions._

I cannot say that I blame them. Yet what is done is done. I just will not be responsible for keeping that woman out of trouble, clothed, fed and babysat if she has not received the proper education to survive. Nor will I protect her from the predators of this area. They have chosen to...remove...her, by law, legal guardian, let them deal with the consequences. As for the body...

_He turns and looks at the corpse hanging from the window._

Perhaps it is better late than never that I can at least put one soul to rest. But I will not sleep under that roof. I will sleep outside and act as early warning should someone approach. I saw a clear spot in some shade over there...

_He points to a spot._

 Shouldn't be too many roots and rocks to prevent digging a proper spot for him.

_Kip approaches the body to assist Jonath, fighting back a visible shiver. Once the man's body is clear of the window, he will take the feet and assist Jonath in carrying and will assist him as he can in burial. Aside from that he will keep careful distance from the house, though in time he might rest his back against it when tired._


----------



## Cor Azer (Sep 7, 2011)

Paaq slumps into the crook of a tree, just within earshot of the rest of the group, although he barely registers the conversation. _She's right, of course..._ he thinks. _How can I judge her? Mom and Dad still tend the bakery, and Nan visits every day to play with Dotti..._ He shudders at the thought of his little sister bearing witness to anything as horrid as Keena's memories.

He looks down to his sword, and sees a spot of blood not yet cleaned. He hesitates.

_She didn't even kill him... I did. Hells below, I did it..._

He looks up from his sword at Keena comforting the freed slavegirl. _And so one fantasy dies..._

He sighs, and wipes the blood from his sword. As he sheaths it, he notices two wild flowers fighting for sunlight on the forest floor. A wistful, innocent smile flashes briefly.

Paaq approaches Keena and the girl slowly and non-threateningly. "Hi, I'm Paaq." He crouches a comfort distance away so as not to crowd her. "Keena, I will apologize to you later, but for now, is there anything I can do to help either of you?"

_I will be a better man from now on. I must._


----------



## S'mon (Sep 7, 2011)

Artur Hawkwing said:


> _Kip is, for a time, oblivious to what transpires outside, instead trying to ease the poor woman's fears as best as he can while trying to deal with his own trepidation. He will look at her ankles, wrists and neck, looking for chains, cuffs or other restraints. If any exist he will seek a key, probably on the man's person. If not he will extend his hand slowly toward her, palm up and hand open_
> 
> It is best if we distance ourselves from this place. you can come with us if you want. You're free now.




GM: Her only bond is the leather collar, you don't see a key.

The woman looks at Kip.  She seems to take a long time to take it in.

"I'm Chera... Free?  Can you escort me back to Anvil?  My home?"


----------



## S'mon (Sep 7, 2011)

AlphaSheWolf said:


> Keena's eyes fluttered open. Slowly she sits up, testing her arms, legs and then stands brushing dirt and leaves off of her. Without a word, she picks up her dropped bow and heads into the hut.
> 
> Smiling at the slavegirl, she sits crosslegged in front of her.
> 
> "You are free now," Keena says. "I understand your situation. No man or woman should deny another their freedom. My mother's tribe was all but wiped out by slavers and I have no love for their ilk. I pledge my sword and bow to protect you until you can be returned to your people."




The woman nods, looking happy at Keena's words.  She looks about 30.

"I'm Chera... I was seized from our farm near Anvil by raiders - Plains Barbarians - it must be five years ago now.  They sold me to the dwarves.  I had a husband, a son... He must be all grown up now!"

She looks thoughtful.

"If he still lives... I must return there."


----------



## S'mon (Sep 7, 2011)

Artur Hawkwing said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> You play the alignment well.  I can only assume you play them all equally well.




OOC: She does a good LG, CG, CN and CE from what I've seen.  Not sure about LN & LE.


----------



## S'mon (Sep 7, 2011)

Artur Hawkwing said:


> _He shrugs and wanders a few steps from the cabin, looking the forest over, more keeping himself busy than anything else, picking out a place here or a place there where the forest is just close enough to the small clearing to give him good cover, perhaps looking for a small storage shed of some sort, or a small barn or stable._




GM: There's the open woodshed I mentioned, and a chicken coop.


----------



## S'mon (Sep 7, 2011)

AlphaSheWolf said:


> Before Kip has a chance to leave the hut, Keena says coldly, her back turned to him, "Wait until you family and friends are taken by slavers and your elders murdered by them before you judge me. Then and only then do you have the right to condemn my actions."




GM OOC: This isn't mentioned in Keena's background, the entirety of which is:

_--Background:  Keena was born in the Darkwood to a Human Ranger (cousin to Lirael on her mother's side) and an Elvin Druid. Her father was the youngest and knew any chance of achieving power in the family was slim to none, so risking disinheritance, he took off to find his own way. It wasn't long before he fell in love with the wilderness and Keena's mother. Keena followed her father's footsteps as a Ranger._

That doesn't tally with what she's telling the other PCs.   Of course you're entitled to lie but we'd need to know for Bluff checks.


----------



## Patryn of Elvenshae (Sep 8, 2011)

*OOC:*


I suspect that it's more extemporaneous additions to backstory, rather than in-character lying.


----------



## Cor Azer (Sep 9, 2011)

"Chera, I truly hope your family is well." Paaq smiles softly, knowing little of the plains barbarians' ways, but hoping his smile imparts some hope to the freed woman. "Anvil is a few days north of this forest I believe, but we have little idea how deep into it we are, so I don't know how long it would take to get there."

He looks to Keena, then Jonath, and finally Kip.

"I cannot speak for the rest of you, and I know we're currently on another mission, but I cannot complete that quest without trying to return Chera home first. You are welcome to come, but I understand if you wish to complete our current quest instead."









*OOC:*


I have no intention of splitting your group, S'mon, so I'm okay if I'm writing Paaq out of the game.


----------



## AlphaSheWolf (Sep 9, 2011)

S'mon said:


> GM OOC: This isn't mentioned in Keena's background, the entirety of which is:
> 
> _--Background:  Keena was born in the Darkwood to a Human Ranger (cousin to Lirael on her mother's side) and an Elvin Druid. Her father was the youngest and knew any chance of achieving power in the family was slim to none, so risking disinheritance, he took off to find his own way. It wasn't long before he fell in love with the wilderness and Keena's mother. Keena followed her father's footsteps as a Ranger._
> 
> That doesn't tally with what she's telling the other PCs.   Of course you're entitled to lie but we'd need to know for Bluff checks.












*OOC:*


Who is to say she wasn't told stories of such things as a child and they incorporated into her memories. Such has happened. I have things in my memories that feel like i experienced them, that my mother has told me even tho' i wasn't born yet or way to young to remember them


----------



## Patryn of Elvenshae (Sep 9, 2011)

Jonath Cailan:



			
				Paaq said:
			
		

> "You are welcome to come, but I understand if you wish to complete our current quest instead."




Jonath shrugs.  "You know, Paaq, the fastest way to get to Anvil from here is through the forest, and it's far safer in numbers.  Should we reach the forest's northern boundary, I'll help you return the lass to her home.  But until then, I think we should all hang together."


----------



## AlphaSheWolf (Sep 9, 2011)

Patryn of Elvenshae said:


> Jonath Cailan:
> 
> 
> 
> Jonath shrugs.  "You know, Paaq, the fastest way to get to Anvil from here is through the forest, and it's far safer in numbers.  Should we reach the forest's northern boundary, I'll help you return the lass to her home.  But until then, I think we should all hang together."












*OOC:*


Great minds do think alike. I was about to suggest the same, but had to answer a phone call from my daughter. You took the words right out of my mouth lol







Keena nodded in agreement with Jonath. "I was about to suggest the same. You, Paaq and I are responsible for her, but to wander off alone in these woods could condemn her and even us. Should harm come to her, it defeats the reason for freeing her."


----------



## S'mon (Sep 9, 2011)

AlphaSheWolf said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Who is to say she wasn't told stories of such things as a child and they incorporated into her memories. Such has happened. I have things in my memories that feel like i experienced them, that my mother has told me even tho' i wasn't born yet or way to young to remember them




GM OOC: It sounded from her words that she'd experienced it personally.


----------



## S'mon (Sep 9, 2011)

AlphaSheWolf said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Great minds do think alike. I was about to suggest the same, but had to answer a phone call from my daughter. You took the words right out of my mouth lol
> ...




GM: I'll say you're all in the hut now, and it's about 4.15pm.

Chera looks thoughtful; she rises and goes to the dead man's bed looking for a sheet to wrap around her, but the bedding is just furs.  She kneels and starts searching through a backpack.

"He said he bought me a dress to wear in Mirewater..."

Eventually she finds a rather skimpy slip, and slips it over her head.  When she speaks again, it is more confidence:

Chera:
"We are not far from the western forest verge (OOC: As Lirael said)... Beyond lie the plains, and the territory of the Mirewater dwarves.  Quinn who bought me was well known to the Mirewater dwarves, if they see me... It is best we do not go there.  North through the forest would be best, though I hear it is dangerous."

GM OOC: You have a bit under 2 hours before dusk.  You know that the Forest is said to be extremely dangerous after dark, when monsters awake to hunt.  Are you staying here for the night?  If so, are you burying Quinn's body?  Is anyone taking his potion of levitation & the 7gp?


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Sep 9, 2011)

*OOC:*


I believe two of us already were working on burying Quinn's body, though not knowing his name.







_Kip stays apart from the others, working on the agreed upon grave for the slain man. Once that is completed he will use the time looking for suitable rocks to make cover for the grave after the dirt is returned over the body. Once that is done, Kip will keep his distance, checking the chicken coop for chickens and/or eggs and will seek out a good spot to sleep in the shed._


----------



## Patryn of Elvenshae (Sep 9, 2011)

Jonath Cailan:









*OOC:*


Yep, after chatting with Paaq, Jonath's burying the man.







Before heading out of the hut, Jonath scrounges through his pack and pulls out his spare shirt, trousers, and light cloak.  They're big, but he's got a needle and some thread, as well.  "Chera, if you know sewin', you can trim these down to fit you.  That ... heh ... dress won't last if you go trampin' through these woods.  Set it aside; sell it if you want, later.  I don't have a spare pair of boots that'll fit you, and I don't have the equipment to resize mine, but maybe you can find a pair here - or wrap your feet in the furs and tie them up, if we can't find anythin' else."  He turns to leave, then pauses.  He reaches down to his right boot, then pauses, and pulls a slim knife and its sheath from his left boot, instead.  "I always carry a few extra, just in case.  It's not much, but it's better than being unarmed."  He presents a spare dagger to her across his palm, sheathed.  "Yeh ever learn how to string and fire a bow?  If not, yeh might want to learn soon - but first, I'll leave you to get some real clothes on."

Jonath leaves the hut, and, with Kip's help, begins to bury the former occupant.









*OOC:*


Jonath's down his spare set of clothes (Traveler's Outfit, minus the boots which he's keeping) and [one of ...  ] his spare daggers.

Traveler's Outfit: boots, wool breeches, a sturdy belt, a shirt (perhaps with a vest or jacket), and an ample cloak with a hood


----------



## S'mon (Sep 9, 2011)

Artur Hawkwing said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> I believe two of us already were working on burying Quinn's body, though not knowing his name.
> ...




GM: You bury Quinn and put rocks on the grave.  There are several chickens scratching around in the dirt, searching the coop you scatter the hens and find 2 fresh eggs.   The wood shed is an open 3-sided structure half full of wood laid out to dry.  The roof gives shelter from the rain, but there is no protection from the monsters said to stalk the forest after dark.


----------



## S'mon (Sep 9, 2011)

Patryn of Elvenshae said:


> Jonath Cailan:
> 
> Before heading out of the hut, Jonath scrounges through his pack and pulls out his spare shirt, trousers, and light cloak.  They're big, but he's got a needle and some thread, as well.  "Chera, if you know sewin', you can trim these down to fit you.  That ... heh ... dress won't last if you go trampin' through these woods.  Set it aside; sell it if you want, later.  I don't have a spare pair of boots that'll fit you, and I don't have the equipment to resize mine, but maybe you can find a pair here - or wrap your feet in the furs and tie them up, if we can't find anythin' else."  He turns to leave, then pauses.  He reaches down to his right boot, then pauses, and pulls a slim knife and its sheath from his left boot, instead.  "I always carry a few extra, just in case.  It's not much, but it's better than being unarmed."  He presents a spare dagger to her across his palm, sheathed.  "Yeh ever learn how to string and fire a bow?  If not, yeh might want to learn soon - but first, I'll leave you to get some real clothes on."
> 
> Jonath leaves the hut, and, with Kip's help, begins to bury the former occupant.




Chera nods.

"Thank you for the clothes, sir."

She puts them on, over the slip - they're big, but she's fairly tall for a woman.

"I can walk in my bare feet... I walked here from Mirewater, and the forest floor is quite soft."

OOC: If my 4-year-old son can walk for miles across Richmond Park in his bare feet, I reckon denizens of medieval fantasy worlds can manage it.   

She looks doubtfully though at the dagger.

"I... I'm not a warrior.  I don't want to fight."


----------



## S'mon (Sep 9, 2011)

After burying Quinn it's around 5pm and the shadows are lengthening.


----------



## AlphaSheWolf (Sep 10, 2011)

S'mon said:


> Is anyone taking his potion of levitation & the 7gp?












*OOC:*


Since neither of the guys claimed them, Keena will take both the golld and potion







Keena checks the hut for means to block the door and seal the windows from the denizens of the forest. She prepares something for her and Chera to eat, then unrolls her bedroll.


----------



## S'mon (Sep 10, 2011)

AlphaSheWolf said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Since neither of the guys claimed them, Keena will take both the golld and potion
> ...




GM: There are shutters for the window, and both window and door can be held fast with steel-reinforced lengths of wood that look solid enough to keep out an ogre.  There are plenty of provisions in the hut, as well as the chickens, and you can all cook up a meal and eat well.

Can I get a final tally of which PCs are going to sleep *outside* the hut, without protection from the night terrors of the _Forest of Doom_?      Just Kip?


----------



## Cor Azer (Sep 11, 2011)

Paaq respectfully turns his back as Chera clothes herself. "Chera, if I may ask... How long were you this man's slave? It's late, so we may need to camp here tonight, and I was wondering if he had any usual preparations for night; the forest is quite dangerous at night, yet he was apparently here for a while... Almost thriving."









*OOC:*


If there's enough space, Paaq will stay inside for the night, although he will go outside if preparations require so.

No problem if Keena takes loot.


----------



## S'mon (Sep 11, 2011)

Cor Azer said:


> Paaq respectfully turns his back as Chera clothes herself. "Chera, if I may ask... How long were you this man's slave? It's late, so we may need to camp here tonight, and I was wondering if he had any usual preparations for night; the forest is quite dangerous at night, yet he was apparently here for a while... Almost thriving."
> 
> 
> 
> ...




OOC: There's room for everyone to stay inside if you wished.

Chera:
"He... bought me at the market in Mirewater yesterday, then we left at dawn today, and reached here about an hour before you arrived, I think.  I have never spent the night here."


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Sep 12, 2011)

*OOC:*


Seems Kip is the only one not in the hut, though he's taking what shelter the shed might offer.


----------



## S'mon (Sep 12, 2011)

GM: OK... You have supper as dusk falls, and then most of the group take shelter in the hut, securely bolting the window and door, while Kip beds down in the open, three-sided woodshed.

A gibbous moon rises above the treetops...

Encounter checks: 1 in 6 chance, 8pm, 12am, 4am.


----------



## S'mon (Sep 12, 2011)

Day 3, 05:30

Rising, Kip yawns and stretches in the pre-dawn light.  Those sleepy-heads in the hut are still abed!

OOC: Lucky! 

GM: Everyone gets back 1 hp for overnight rest.

Edit: Looks like Jonath is the only PC below full hp, at 5/8.


----------



## Cor Azer (Sep 12, 2011)

Paaq rises fairly early himself, a habit of his days in the bakery when fresh bread needed to be done before customers arrived. An idea occurs to him, and he carefully picks his way to the chicken coop to see if any fresh eggs are available for breakfast. He has a passing fancy to take the chickens as well, but he realizes he doesn't have the supplies to cart a small farm about the woods.

En route, he takes a peek in on Kip, ensuring his night was equally uneventful.


----------



## Patryn of Elvenshae (Sep 12, 2011)

Jonath Cailan:

With a groan, Jonath sits up from his bedroll.  His shoulder, sore yesterday, is even more so today - and his arm is stiff, besides.  Working some stretching exercises, he attempts to get it back into shape.

"What's for breakdast?  I'm starved."


----------



## AlphaSheWolf (Sep 13, 2011)

Keena stretched and rose from where she had slept. 

"Breakfast? Mmmm. Something other than trail rations I hope," was her reply to Jonath's question.


----------



## S'mon (Sep 13, 2011)

GM: Paaq retried five eggs from the chicken-coop.  You get the fire going and fry up some fresh eggs in a skillet, with dried sausage and unleavened bread, a fine breakfast!  It's now 6am and dawn is breaking.


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Sep 13, 2011)

_Kip wakes up, feeling rested and relaxed, until he remembers where he is and the events of the preceding day. With a sigh he levers himself up and gets to his feet. he stretches, his back popping and creaking a little. His arms go over his head, one long, luxurious stretch. That done, he sets about gathering up his stuff and redoing his armor. More comfortable to sleep with no buckles jamming into your side, but walking around without them buckled isn't something he's willing to do. As he departs the lean-to and steps out into the clearing, he hears the sound of rustling about in the hut. A bit of a smile crosses his face._

At least they were able to sleep.

_He gathers his gear up onto himself and sets about checking the clearing to make sure no nasty surprises lurk in the early morning sun. Once satisfied, he'll take out the map and attempt to orient himself._

So the Dwarven city is up here. And somewhere between here and here...

_He pokes the map with a forefinger as he mumbles to himself._

Our quarry hides with the handle and head to the Dwarven hammer.

_For a moment, he smiles._

I wonder how much that thing is worth?

_He shakes his head to clear the image of a rather large pile of gold, himself perched atop it, and looks back at the map._

Lesse. We're roughly here, and it took us this long to travel...

_It's rough, but using his fingers he tries to calculate the width, in days, of the forest, considering that they can't traverse it hastily._

By the Gods, this is going to be like looking for a needle in a pine forest.

_He sighs._


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Sep 13, 2011)

S'mon said:


> GM: OK... You have supper as dusk falls, and then most of the group take shelter in the hut, securely bolting the window and door, while Kip beds down in the open, three-sided woodshed.
> 
> A gibbous moon rises above the treetops...
> 
> Encounter checks: 1 in 6 chance, 8pm, 12am, 4am.












*OOC:*


Lady Fate is a fickle Mistress, but she and Kip have an understanding...


----------



## S'mon (Sep 13, 2011)

GM: After breakfast, are you heading east to the 4-way crossroads, & from there north down to the river?


----------



## AlphaSheWolf (Sep 14, 2011)

Keena automatically takes point, searching the ground for tracks, as well as listening for any sounds that could mean danger. Occasionally she glances back to make sure Chera is okay.


----------



## Patryn of Elvenshae (Sep 14, 2011)

S'mon said:


> GM: After breakfast, are you heading east to the 4-way crossroads, & from there north down to the river?












*OOC:*


That's my understanding of the plan.

In more important news, my wife is getting induced later tonight. My availability is going to be ... severely limited? :0) ... over the next several days. Wish us luck!


----------



## Cor Azer (Sep 14, 2011)

While cleaning up breakfast, Paaq quietly listens to everyone making plans for the day, but offers few words himself unless directly spoken to - as long as the group is trying to generally head towards Anvil to return Chera, he's ok with others taking the lead. Finding all or part of the hammer would be gravy...

'I wish I could take one of them gorrum chickens,' he thinks, not for the first, or last, time. 'Gravy onions!'

Paaq starts searching for a larder in the hut, hoping to find any non-perishible goods the group can take with them.









*OOC:*


How cold/hot is the general temperature in the wood? Is it (un)necessary or (un)feasible to strip/take the linens from the bed s a blanket for Chera? Paaq has no problem carrying it.


----------



## S'mon (Sep 14, 2011)

Patryn of Elvenshae said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> That's my understanding of the plan.
> ...




Best of luck!


----------



## S'mon (Sep 14, 2011)

Cor Azer said:


> While cleaning up breakfast, Paaq quietly listens to everyone making plans for the day, but offers few words himself unless directly spoken to - as long as the group is trying to generally head towards Anvil to return Chera, he's ok with others taking the lead. Finding all or part of the hammer would be gravy...
> 
> 'I wish I could take one of them gorrum chickens,' he thinks, not for the first, or last, time. 'Gravy onions!'
> 
> ...




GM: The man you killed had just brought a pack of dry food back from Mirewater; there's easily enough sausage, tack etc to feed the 5 of you for 2 days each.  There are some rather poorly tanned & stitched furs on the bed that will provide a sleeping 'blanket' for Chera.

Day 3 06:30

Leaving the hut with Chera you head east about a quarter mile, then north for about 20 minutes, the track leading down in winding fashion towards the river ahead.

Day 3 07:00

_Ahead you can hear the roar of crashing water.
Soon you reach the bank of a wide river split on two
levels. To your right (east) the water is calm and slow
moving, but in front of you it tumbles noisily down
a huge waterfall into a gorge below where the river
narrows and runs quickly over rocks and boulders.
Steps ahead of you lead down by the side of the waterfall
to the gorge at the bottom._

Scanning around, Keena spots an old rowing boat nestled in
among the reeds in the calm waters at the top of the
waterfall to your right.   The rowing boat looks very old and rotten.


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Sep 14, 2011)

Patryn of Elvenshae said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> That's my understanding of the plan.
> ...












*OOC:*


Best of luck to you both! Hope everything goes just fine!


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Sep 14, 2011)

_Kip takes rear guard, eyes moving left to right and head on a swivel, watching for any indications of anything out of the ordinary. Aside from that, he keeps to himself._


----------



## Cor Azer (Sep 15, 2011)

*OOC:*


Patryn: Hope everything went well!







Paaq looks at the falls, and shakes his head. "I'm not particular fond of the idea of going down there. Too slippery, I'd imagine."

He taps the old rowboat with his foot, half watching for scurrying bugs and half expecting it to crumble with the impact. "Not too enamored with this either."

Finally he looks up the calm river. "Seems to flow lazily enough, but fairly wide here. What are the chances there's a ford somewhere upstream?"









*OOC:*


Any obvious way to determine the depth of the river?


----------



## S'mon (Sep 16, 2011)

Cor Azer said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Patryn: Hope everything went well!
> ...




GM: Paaq looks down at his foot.  Fragments of soft, rotten wood are on his boot, and the side of the rowboat now has a foot-shaped dent in it.  A woodlouse scurries over his ankle.  It doesn't look too promising.

To your right, morning sunlight reflects off the river's placid surface.  You can't tell exactly how deep, but almost certainly too deep to walk it.  It might be swimmable if you head upstream aways a short distance, away from the falls.  You can try to follow the riverbank a long way upstream in search of a ford if you like, though there's no real path so the going would be very heavy.  To go downstream from here you'd need to descend the cliff to the base of the waterfall, presumably via the steps, and they do look a bit slippery, which would be tough on anyone with a big Armour Check Penalty...


----------



## S'mon (Sep 16, 2011)

BTW Chera has taken the murdered fur trapper (Quinn)'s backpack, filled with rations, furs etc.


----------



## S'mon (Sep 16, 2011)

OOC: BTW I think now I won't have any trouble continuing this campaign over the teaching year (September-April), though my posting rate will be limited.  I should manage 3-4 times/week ok, more in light weeks.  I'm enjoying it a lot so far, hope you are too!   The adventure is designed for 3-4 PCs; if we fall below 3 active players I'll seek to recruit more.


----------



## AlphaSheWolf (Sep 17, 2011)

*OOC:*


 How wide is the river? Only asking because I believe Keena has a rope...looking for her character sheet which is buried here somewhere. Also, I hope to continue as well. I will be taking classes this term to upgrade my office skills in order to improve my chances of finding a job. But 3 to 4 times a week should work for me


----------



## S'mon (Sep 17, 2011)

AlphaSheWolf said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> How wide is the river? Only asking because I believe Keena has a rope...looking for her character sheet which is buried here somewhere. Also, I hope to continue as well. I will be taking classes this term to upgrade my office skills in order to improve my chances of finding a job. But 3 to 4 times a week should work for me




It's a broad river above the falls, maybe 60 yards/180' or so.  Below the Falls it narrows, tumbling down a gorge about 60' wide.


----------



## S'mon (Sep 17, 2011)

AlphaSheWolf said:


> I believe Keena has a rope...looking for her character sheet which is buried here somewhere. Also, I hope to continue as well. I will be taking classes this term to upgrade my office skills in order to improve my chances of finding a job. But 3 to 4 times a week should work for me[/ooc]




Here's her sheet:
S'mon's Forest of Doom Game Blog: Keena - Day 3

Says she has a 50' rope.


----------



## AlphaSheWolf (Sep 18, 2011)

*OOC:*


well then..how tall is the falls, especially the steps? and is there a tree or stump to tie the rope off on and then use it to guide our way down to the bank below the falls where we can travel safely in order to find a safe crossing?


----------



## S'mon (Sep 18, 2011)

AlphaSheWolf said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> well then..how tall is the falls, especially the steps? and is there a tree or stump to tie the rope off on and then use it to guide our way down to the bank below the falls where we can travel safely in order to find a safe crossing?




The waterfall tumbles down nearly 100'.  If you're willing to leave your rope behind tied off to the tree nearest the top you could use it to guide yourself down the first 40' or so.  Keena assesses the steps - you reckon though the steps should not be particularly dangerous to someone descending carefully, unless they were encumbered with armour/shield/heavy load (ie have a negative Balance check modifier; DC 5 to descend but you'd have to 'roll 0' or lower on a Balance check to actually fall off the steps and plunge into the gorge to your doom).


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Sep 18, 2011)

_Kip eyes the situation, watching cautiously. The entire morning he's had a hand on one or the other of his daggers at all times. As his cohorts discuss things he looks down, down, down the steps. He kneels down and then stands back up._

If we want to try the steps, I'd be willing to go down first. I dare say I probably have the best chance of easing down them, I can watch for any bad spots along the way. If I slip and fall into the gorge, you'll know they aren't safe enough to travel. If I can make it down safely, I can probably make it back up safely as well. At least I can scout what is at the bottom.


----------



## AlphaSheWolf (Sep 18, 2011)

Artur Hawkwing said:


> _Kip eyes the situation, watching cautiously. The entire morning he's had a hand on one or the other of his daggers at all times. As his cohorts discuss things he looks down, down, down the steps. He kneels down and then stands back up._
> 
> If we want to try the steps, I'd be willing to go down first. I dare say I probably have the best chance of easing down them, I can watch for any bad spots along the way. If I slip and fall into the gorge, you'll know they aren't safe enough to travel. If I can make it down safely, I can probably make it back up safely as well. At least I can scout what is at the bottom.




Keena pulls her rope out of her backpack. Tying off to a nearby tree, she tosses the length of the rope down the incline. 

"I suggest you use the rope for the first 40 feet or so. This incline is  extremely steep and slippery. Once we get an all clear from you, I will  stay up here and assist the others down. Then will join all of you at  the bottom."









*OOC:*


 when she goes down, she will untie the rope, put it back in her bpck and make the incline without the rope


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Sep 19, 2011)

_Kip take the rope, wrapping his arm around it loosely to act as a guide. He steps forward and stops at the top of the steps._

You aren't going to cut the rope loose on me are you?

_The tone is half joking as he half smiles and steps out onto the first step, carefully testing his footing before getting both feet on the step. It's a slow process, (half-speed movement, if I remember right) as he continues step to step._


----------



## S'mon (Sep 19, 2011)

Artur Hawkwing said:


> _Kip take the rope, wrapping his arm around it loosely to act as a guide. He steps forward and stops at the top of the steps._
> 
> You aren't going to cut the rope loose on me are you?
> 
> _The tone is half joking as he half smiles and steps out onto the first step, carefully testing his footing before getting both feet on the step. It's a slow process, (half-speed movement, if I remember right) as he continues step to step._





GM: Descending the wet steps is a trivially easy task for Kip - at DC 5 to move uninterrupted, she doesn't even need to make a check.

Eventually she stands at the foot of the waterfall, the noise here is deafening where it plunges into a plunge-pool, then flows out down the defile
littered with large, sharp rocks and boulders.   She can see now that there is no real path downstream from here, just jagged rock, but at the bottom of the steps is a path which leads through the spray behind the southern fringe of the waterfall, and continues up the other side of the bank.  It's hard to see through the water, but it looks as if there is a pool & good-sized cave behind the waterfall.


----------



## S'mon (Sep 19, 2011)

GM OOC: As nobody chose to play a Cleric or Druid, I've decided to stick with the original Fighting Fantasy source material and say there are no Clerics or Druids on Titan, while Wizards & Sorcerors can cast various Cleric/Druid spells, including the Cure spells (hence Yaztromo selling you potions of clw!) and even Raise Dead (it's available to Wizard PCs in the _Sorcery! _gamebook series).  See: S'mon's Forest of Doom Game Blog: Player Character Creation
Since none of you have Wizard/Sorcerer PCs either, it's a moot point right now, of course.  

I'll raise Undead CRs to take account of the lack of Turn Undead - that will work in the current group's favour.


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Sep 19, 2011)

*OOC:*


That's an ominous observation. Sort of like when in a video game they put a save point right before you move to a new zone.







_Kip looks around the general area where the steps let out. He eyes the path passing behind the waterfall. Again moving very cautiously, he steps out onto that path toward the waterfall, taking a few paces to see if he can get some kind of an idea exactly what is back there._


----------



## S'mon (Sep 19, 2011)

Artur Hawkwing said:


> _Kip looks around the general area where the steps let out. He eyes the path passing behind the waterfall. Again moving very cautiously, he steps out onto that path toward the waterfall, taking a few paces to see if he can get some kind of an idea exactly what is back there._




GM: To see any more you would have to pass through the curtain of spray at the edge of the waterfall, and thus enter the cave(?) behind the waterfall, moving out of sight of your comrades on the clifftop high above you.

Do you want to do that?


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Sep 19, 2011)

_Kip tries to squint to see through the spray, but alas isn't able to make out anymore detail of what is behind the falls. For a moment he considers passing through the curtain of water to see what lies behind there, but discretion becomes the better part of valor. He takes cautious steps back to the base of the steps and gives the signal that at least this area directly is clear and it's safe to come down. After watching the first person, whomever it might be, take the first step, Kip slips his daggers from their sheaths and stands ready...just in case._









*OOC:*


Never said he was going to go behind the spray curtain, just to see if getting a little closer gave more detail


----------



## Cor Azer (Sep 19, 2011)

Paaq hums as he peers over the edge, watching Kip's descent. Frowning, he looks closer at the jagged rocks, and then to Chera's bare feet.

"Chera, this may not be an easy climb... Are you comfortable trying it?" He eyes her, trying to judge her weight. "I might be able to carry you down..."


----------



## S'mon (Sep 24, 2011)

OOC: Busy week!



Cor Azer said:


> Paaq hums as he peers over the edge, watching Kip's descent. Frowning, he looks closer at the jagged rocks, and then to Chera's bare feet.
> 
> "Chera, this may not be an easy climb... Are you comfortable trying it?" He eyes her, trying to judge her weight. "I might be able to carry you down..."




GM: Chera looks at the stone steps leading down - they are fairly worn, nothing too jagged.

Chera:
"I should be fine if I stick to the path." 

GM: I'm taking it the rest of the group is descending the steps, then.

Jonath (+7 Balance) descends as easily is if walking through the streets of Chalice.
Chera (+0 Balance) finds the going harder, and takes her time.
Keena (+3 Balance > +2) is ok even in her studded leather (-1).

That leaves Paaq: +2 DEX, -2 chain shirt > +0, limbering his light shield he gets down ok, though carrying Chera would have been very risky for both.

Eventually you all stand at the foot of the waterfall, the path goes behind the spray into the hidden cave beyond.

(tag PCs)


----------



## Cor Azer (Sep 26, 2011)

*OOC:*


Huh... For some reason my mind slipped 'jagged' into the description; must learn this 'reading' skill everyone seems to have.

For the record, if rolls are needed, unless we're in combat, Paaq will take off his chain shirt and carry it in his pack while climbing - a round to a minute of unarmoredness is preferable to falling to one's death because a roll was missed by 2...







"How are we for torches? The tunnel beyond may not be getting very good light if it has to filter through the waterfall... I have 8, but may need my hands free for sword and shield if trouble occurs."









*OOC:*


Does the trail look like it exits from behind the watefall on the other side of the pool, or does it seem more like this is a cave beyond the water?


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Sep 26, 2011)

_Kip stays 'on guard' until the others have reached the base of the stairs. He looks back at Paaq and then at the Waterfall._

I'll take one of the torches and go scout it out, see if there is anything back there to worry about or if we can just walk through. I'll be sure to scream if something happens.

_He waits for the torch._


----------



## AlphaSheWolf (Sep 28, 2011)

Artur Hawkwing said:


> _Kip stays 'on guard' until the others have reached the base of the stairs. He looks back at Paaq and then at the Waterfall._
> 
> I'll take one of the torches and go scout it out, see if there is anything back there to worry about or if we can just walk through. I'll be sure to scream if something happens.
> 
> _He waits for the torch._












*OOC:*


TO SIMON: Guess you missed it when I said Keena would come down last sans rope that way she could keep her rope, but that's okay. Guess she will just buy another rope when they get back to a town







Keena pulls out two torches.

"I'm going with you," she announces as she lights the torches and hands one to Kip.


----------



## S'mon (Sep 28, 2011)

Cor Azer said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Does the trail look like it exits from behind the watefall on the other side of the pool, or does it seem more like this is a cave beyond the water?




GM: The trail exits from behind the waterfall on the other side of the plunge pool, winding up the far bank.

There's enough water falling even at the fringe of the waterfall to douse any lit torch you took through there; but you should be able to see ok once through there and could light a dry torch later if necessary.


----------



## S'mon (Sep 28, 2011)

AlphaSheWolf said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> TO SIMON: Guess you missed it when I said Keena would come down last sans rope that way she could keep her rope, but that's okay. Guess she will just buy another rope when they get back to a town




Keena recovers her rope before descending the steps.


----------



## S'mon (Sep 28, 2011)

GM: You pass through the fringe of the waterfall - getting wet, but torches wrapped in your packs can be kept dry enough to light.

Behind the waterfall is a large cavern where there is a pool of calm water. The steps run round the side of the cavern to a small outcrop on which stands a stone table and chair.

Beyond the outcrop the trail continues round, exiting the far side of the waterfall.


----------



## S'mon (Sep 28, 2011)

Cor Azer said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> 
> For the record, if rolls are needed, unless we're in combat, Paaq will take off his chain shirt and carry it in his pack while climbing - a round to a minute of unarmoredness is preferable to falling to one's death because a roll was missed by 2...












*OOC:*


 OK - of course you might regret that if you get attacked right after you make the climb!   Paaq's +2 DEX mod cancels out the chain shirt armour check penalty.


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Sep 28, 2011)

_Kip steps into the cavern and eyes the contents. The table and chair get a long stare as he stands at Keena's side._

I don't recommend anyone sit at that table. After the last strange chair we ran into.

_He slowly turns on heel looking the cavern over for anything that just appears out of place, side from the table and chair. Of special interest is the calm pool in the floor.

This forest just gets more and more disturbing by the minute. How many things am I going to run across that remind of old tales I was told in my youth. None of them had particularly good endings.

He steps toward the water, stopping when he is close enough, but not right up on it, to crouch down and take a good line of sight across the surface._


----------



## Cor Azer (Sep 30, 2011)

S'mon said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> OK - of course you might regret that if you get attacked right after you make the climb!   Paaq's +2 DEX mod cancels out the chain shirt armour check penalty.












*OOC:*


Well, climbs and jumps I'm not too worried about because Paaq has some ranks in them; in this case it was the Balance check, and since combat didn't seem imminent, it looked like safer risk than tumbling into the river gorge. But we'll play it by ear...







Paaq stays at the back of the group after Keena descends, adjusting his chain shirt and watching for other threats as the rest move forward to explore the cave.

Upon learning about the table and chair, Paaq furrows his brow. "Are we talking dinner table? Or just a writing desk? Seems odd with just a single chair... And made of stone? Do they look carved in place, or were they moved into the cave?"

The former baker finds himself agreeing with Kip's odd evaluation of the woods.


----------



## S'mon (Sep 30, 2011)

GM: They are not carved directly out of the rock.

As Kip moves towards the water's edge, a man-sized form suddenly bursts out of the water with a splash!  The strange creature resembles a man-sized fish, and shakes a trident angrily at Kip and the others behind him...


----------



## Cor Azer (Oct 4, 2011)

"Whoa! Stop!" yells Paaq, as he tries to quickly ready his shield. His stretches out his sword arm, trying not to be overly hostile, leaving his sword in its scabbard for the moment.

"We're just passing through! We don't want to interrupt your..." he gestures vaguely around the cave, "living arrangements."

"Kip, back-off a bit, give it some space." Paaq cautiously moves forward, hoping to keep himself most visible to the creature in case it attacks.

The one-time baker looks quickly for the exit to the other side of the waterfall's gorge, and if he sees it, waves at his companions and points towards the exit while addressing the creature.

"We're just going to leave now..." he says slowly, trying to keep his smallfolk accent from trampling over his words. "I know you might not understand me, so I'm just going to keep talking calmly and maybe you'll not be looking for trouble while we make our exit..."


----------



## Artur Hawkwing (Oct 5, 2011)

_Kip, hunkered near the lake, looks up at the thing as it hops out. He stays still as the thing doesn't charge at him immediately. Paaq's voice from behind him becomes strangely a comforting sound. Kip begins to slowly back away his hands devoid of weapon and in clear sight._


----------



## Cor Azer (Oct 13, 2011)

*OOC:*


... poke...


----------



## S'mon (Oct 14, 2011)

OOC: The work insanity is over!  Feeling a bit drained, but I should be able to get back to regular posting OK.

IC: The fish-man seems unimpressed by or non-understanding of Paaq's words.  It lowers the trident and lunges towards Kip!


----------



## S'mon (Oct 14, 2011)

The trident pierce's Kip's studded armour (AC 16)

Kip takes 5 damage, Kip at 2/7 hp.

Tag all PCs - you may all act before the fish-man can strike again.


----------



## Cor Azer (Oct 14, 2011)

"Son of a -" Paaq curses, seeing Kip fall back.

He draws his longsword, and growls a challenge at the fishman, before charging across the chamber.









*OOC:*


Poor roll, so I'm expecting a miss, but we'll see what S'mon says the beastie's AC is.


----------



## S'mon (Nov 10, 2011)

Hi all - I better formally put this game on hiatus for now.  I'll do a roll call when I'm sure I can successfully restart.


----------

